# Amplificador tda2003 con problema



## Gabf

Tengo un amplificador tda2003 armado y funcionando.

El problema es que al conectarlo a mi computadora no puedo subirle todo el volumen por que en un momento "corta" y deja de escucharse después lo bajo y no vuelve a agarrar lo tengo que apagar y prender 
y después de estar un rato andando deja de funcionar y para que siga funcionando lo tengo qeu apagar y prender. tmb. aparte de que se hace recurrente después de la primera vez. no c alguien sabe que pasa o tuvo un problema parecido? 

mi primer problema no sera que la compu le manda "mucha" señal? 
y el segundo no sera un problema de disipación? pero en este caso no tendria que quemarse el integrado o algo de eso? 

saludooos


----------



## heli

El TDA2003 incluye varios circuitos de protección por lo que es muy dificil que se queme,  se desconecta al detectar sobrecargas.
Probablemente sea un problema de disipación, comprueba que el disipador sea adecuado y que esté bién atornillado y con grasa de silicona.
También puede ser un problema de picos de tensión excesiva en la alimentación, no debería ser superior a 18V.
La datasheet del TDA2003: http://eu.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf


----------



## JV

Hola Gabf, como bien dice heli, el TDA2003 incorpora circuitos de proteccion, a saber:

- contra cortocircuitos
- sobretemperatura
- apertura de masa
- picos de tension superiores a los 40V durante 50ms

Me inclino mas por la proteccion de sobretemperatura, como esta montado el amplificador? en gabinete o al aire libre? disipador de aluminio?

Saludos..


----------



## Gabf

Esta montado en una caja acustica. tiene un disipador de los mas chicos esos que vienen con el agujero ya hecho medira 2 x 1 de frente... 
lo qeu no tiene es ni mica y niple pro que no consegui tornillo para poenrle de 1 mm :S 
gracias ... vere de cambiarle el disipador


----------



## gaston sj

lo mas probable es que tenga problema con la temperatura pero eso se soluciona facilmente (un disipador mas grande y en caso de seguir calentando un cooler) no vendria mal saludos


----------



## JECHU

Intenta colocandole al integrado un disipador de procesadores AMD o Intel, que vienen con un blower para ventilar y disipar rapido el calor. Recuerda alimentar con 12V el blower y te funcionara a maxima potencia relativamente frio en temperatura.


----------



## HernanSantaFe

Mira yo he armado amplificador con la linea tda (para ser exactos TDA2002, 2003, 2030, 2030A, 2050), en circuito simple y paralelo. Como ya dijeron los chicos arriba, los tda calientan muchisimo y el encapsulado que tienen es jodido porque como veras, no tiene mucha superficie para disipar, y cuando calienta mucho, obviamente empieza a hacer pavadas. Personalmente, los TDA esos estan buenos para parlantes chicos (6" o menos) y no mucha potencia, pero nada mas, porque ademas tienen una distorsion ALTISIMA. Yo quise usar un circuito con 2 tda2050 en paralelo para un subwoofer de 10" y ni soñar, ni lo mueve. En fin, yo concuerdo en que ese probelma debe ser por temperatura, intenta poner un disipador mas grande o bien uno con cooler (como los de pc) como ya te recomendaron.
Saludos.

PD: Dicen, aunque nunca he probado, que los integrados LM son mejores; en tu caso, seria un LM1875 si no me equivoco.


----------



## Juanka1

hola Gabf...

... bueno yo soy estudiante de tecnico electrinico... solo estoy en 3 medio.. pero ya e trabajado con TDA2003.. bueno.. El TDA2003 disipa mucho calor.. osea se calienta mucho , si uno lo hace funcionar kon un pendrive o algo asi no es tanto , es por eso ke funciona bien , no lo e probado con el pc , pero creo que deve ser por la potencia , tal vez una trajeta de sonido buena no deja hacer mucho al TDA ò lo fuerza mucho y por eso se calienta...

- mi consejo es que le pongas un disipador de aluminio mas grande , y no le pongas mucha potencia .... 

eso era espero que te sirva mi ayuda ,bye


----------



## gaston sj

hola pues si la tarjeta de sonido es de la impedancia apropiada y no se distorciona por sobrecarga de entrada es casi imposible que el circuito ese caliente gracias ala tarjeta saludos


----------



## swift8a1

Realicé cuatro de éstos amplificadores , al alimentar la primera pareja (dos amplificador) funciona bien, pero cuando conecto la alimentación a la otra pareja (los cuatro a la vez) aparece un ruido y no se escucha nada mas que eso. Probé alimentando cada pareja con una fuente distinta pero sucede lo mismo. Aquí van algunas caracteristicas de las conexiones entre los circuitos:

- Hay un ventilador conectado para el disipador de calor
- La fuente de la señal (audio) es compartida para los cuatro amplificador
- Hay una placa para cada pareja de amplificador

Gracias , espero su colaboración.


----------



## tiopepe123

Si los disipadores los puedes tocar y aguantar con los dedos no necesitas ventilador.

Si el ruido es de alterna o red 50/60hz es debido a una malla, debes hacer una coxeion en arbol o estrella.

La salida de masa de la fuente es el punto de union donde sales todas las masas, solo y exclusivamente de ese punto, no vale pasar la masa de un amplificador a otro, todos de ese punto.

Si utilizas cable blindado la malla solo la conectas a masa en un lado por ejemplo a la radio y en el otro extremo lo dejas sin conectar a masa. 

Si suena raro pero es normal que pase , cuando conectas las masas creas una bobina y esta capta el ruido electrico amplificandolo.

Si lo haces bien si te imaginas una corriente que parte del negativo, nunca, nunca, nunca puede volvar a ese negativo por otro camino, como pueda ser un cachis metalisco, las mallas....


----------



## rampa

Buenas.
No soy un experto en el tema pero si funcionan correctamente cada pareja de amplificador significa que no es problema del circuito.... por ende el problema debe radicar o en la fuente (no debe ser porque probaste con 2 fuentes diferentes) deberias revizar la entrada probando con 2 señales de audio diferente a la vez, con respecto a la salida? tenes 4 parlantes uno para cada amplificador?

Suerte.


----------



## swift8a1

Gracias. si tengo un parlante para cada amplificador.  y respecto a lo de las masas: la tierra de cada placa la llevo a un mismo conector. 

Gracias.


----------



## rampa

swift8a1 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias. si tengo un parlante para cada amplificador.  y respecto a lo de las masas: la tierra de cada placa la llevo a un mismo conector.
> 
> Gracias.



Prueba lo que te dije antes, utiliza 2 señales de audio uno para cada pareja y contanos que pasa.

Suerte.


----------



## arex

Hola me estoy haciendo un amplificador con un tda2004 siguiendo el esquema que aparece en el datasheet de montaje estereo.

En primer lugar me gustaria saber que diferencia existe entre el tda 2005 y el 2004 porque parece que son identicos.

En segundo lugar me he echo el circuito y el caso es que lo pruebo con una salida de audio del ordena y funciona muy bien pero me bajo a la radio del coche y se oyeapapapapap por que puede ser esto?


----------



## rampa

Sino me equivoco el td2005 es puentiable es decir bridge.

El ruido que se oye sencillamente es ruido del motor, es decir que tenes que filtar.

Suerte.


----------



## arex

Bueno eso ya lo he conseguido la historia ahora es que mi radio del coche me ha dejado de sacar señal, es decir se escucha pero de los rca ouput no me saca señal he mirado el fusible y esta bien, a que puede ser devido me va tocar destripar la radio???


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S.

ahora puede ser que los rca de salida tengan resistencias de vajo valor como de 1hom de seguro las dañaste al instalar tu amplificador, filtra muy bien tu fuente de alimentacion para borrar ruidos suerte


----------



## arex

¿como los rca de salida tengan resistencias de vajo valor como de 1hom? pero dentro de la radio??

Que hago para que vuelva a funcionar destripar la radio y revisarla.


----------



## zaiz

arex dijo:
			
		

> Bueno eso ya lo he conseguido la historia ahora es que mi radio del coche me ha dejado de sacar señal, es decir se escucha pero de los rca ouput no me saca señal he mirado el fusible y esta bien, a que puede ser devido me va tocar destripar la radio???



Las salidas RCA son de bajo nivel, es decir, no se escuchan si les conectas un parlante. Tienes que inyectar esa señal a un amplificador.  En algunos países le llaman "salidas mudas" porque no se escuchan con parlantes o bocinas.

No tienen 1 ohm, al contrario, son de alta resistencia (alta Z) precisamente para que se acoplen bien a la entrada de un amplificador.


----------



## arex

Creo que no me he explicado bien, con lo de que no sacan señal lo que quiero decir esque si los conecto a mi amplificador no se escucha nada y sin tocar nada mas conecto la radio de un amigo a mi amplificador y perfecto, luego el problema le tengo en que mi radio no me saca señal por su salida


----------



## cronosgba

Hola amigos, queria hacerles una consulta y si tiene una solucion no muy compleja, ya que estoy en la electronica pero no se casi nada.

Arme con unos modulos que venden, un amplificador, que en un principio tenia muchisimo ruido sin señal, lo cual pude corregir bastante haciendo la fuente regulada que dejo uno de sus colegas en el foro, la cuestion es que, sin sonido de todos modos se escucha un bsssss no se como describirlo en palabras, pero es un ruido que al subir el volumen no se amplifica, o sea que la musica lo tapa por completo pero me gustaria poder eliminarlo totalmente o al menos, si dentro de un tda 2003 se pueda mejorar, que puedo hacer al respecto, desde ya les agradezco mucho y espero haber colocado mi respuesta donde iba, porque dicho sea de paso, soy nuevo en los foros y todabia no los entiendo del todo, muchas gracias

Alfredo Martinez, Buenos Aires.


----------



## Pablo16

ese ruido que suena cuando lo prendes no tiene problema, segun yo es normal a mi me pasa igual aunque no conozco la manera de quitarlo, para mi por un lado esta bien que suene porque asi me doy cuenta de que todo anda bien en el amplificador jeje. Saludos


----------



## markiño

Humildemente creo que eliminar de por si esos incomvenientes en éste tipo de amplificadores es alterar ya sus margenes determinados por sus componentes (limitaciones), cuanto mejores componentes menos incomvenientes , he armado muchos kit y lo que me ha ayudado son los crossover, disculpa si lo escribi mal,  reducen bastante el soplido, suerte


----------



## zopilote

Primero, si tu amplificador fue armado dentro de una caja métalica,es allí donde se introduce el ruido. al usar los transformadores normales (Si tienes transformadores toroidales,no ocurrira aquello). La solucion es aislar tu fuente, ya sea construyendolo en una caja de madera o de metelo en otra caja pequeña para que no escape el magnetismo que produce o en otro caso usa una bateria y asunto 
concluido.


----------



## Arenas17

yo hize el mismo amplificador,y si se escucha un ruidito pero es muy bajo,pero le puse un tewter
y ahi si se escucha mas el ruido porque es mas sencible  que un parlante.


----------



## gaston sj

yo lo tengo  y tambien hace ese ruido no me molesta pero igualmente querria solucionarlo yo lo tengo funcionando con 2 baterias de 6vcc en serie son de 4.5Ah SALUDOS


----------



## Danielv

Hola swift8a1, yo tambien construí ese amplificador y resulta que suena muy bien, es mas de lo que yo esperaba y es muy facil hacerlo, pero tengo un pequeño ruidito que es mínimo, será que le puedo filtrar un poco la corriente negativa ? Aquí les dejo como voy con mi amplificador TDA2003 y les cuento que el ruido casi desaparece, está muy mínimo, solo que mi trasformador es de 600mA y no me rinde tanto porque el datasheet dice que requiere 2 Amperios, pero va fino.


----------



## Danielv

Me parece interezante este tema, vean lo siguiente, y me construi ese amplificador con el TDA2003 que sale en pablin, yo puse un diodo en la corriente positiva de 12v y en paralelo puse un condensador de 16v / 2200uf y tan solo elimino un poco el ruido, pero me di cuenta que los cables que use para tierra eran medio malosos, y el ruido continuaba, estando prendido y sonando empece a mover los cables y poco a poco fui buscando una posicion para eliminar el ruido, pero ya se que tengo que cambiar los cables y ponerle unos mas gruesos y si es posible blindados, ahora pensaba meterlo en una caja metalica pero visto lo ocurrido mejor lo coloco en una de madera. pero la verdad es que a pesar de todo es muy economico pero es muy eficiente.


----------



## zopilote

Lo más curioso es que si le colocas algun regulador este suplime el ruido como si fuera algun milagro, lo que me aconsejaron fue que diseñara mi placa con la tierra o GND en forma de estrella  y el punto de partida fuera el condensador y de allí partirian varios conductores para los diferentes componentes. Lo voy a probar para ver si  es verdad.


----------



## Danielv

Si te refieres al condensador que va en la fuente la verdad es que a mi si me funciono, utilice un condensador de 16v 2200uf y de alli solte los cables para cada sitio de tierra y el ruido se suprimio fuertemente y ahora puedo escuchar mejor, todavia lo tengo afuera lo he metido en caja, lo pienso meter en madera.

El amplificador segun las especificaciones genera 10vatios, y lo tengo apenas con una cornetica de 1.5vatios. Se me ocurre ponerle cuatro corneticas de esta. Haciendo dos pares y los coloco en serie y seguidamente los pares los coloco em paralelo y obtengo los 8 ohmios que requiere y les digo que con esa sola cornetica suena bien.


----------



## gaston sj

hola yo lo solucione con una buena señal de entrada ya que el mio hacia ruido gracias ala entrada yo apostaria a que sus problemas estan en la entrada de señal yo lo solucione en ese amplificador y en uno de 130w saludos


----------



## Danielv

Oye y que le hiciste a tu señal de entrada, porque si es por equipos yo tengo un denon 3500 con un mezclador behringer y un ecualizador pioneer, le agregaste algun otro componente ?


yo probe con la cableria separada en cada polo de tierra y le quite bastante ese ruido pero todavia le falta.  y que parlante le colocaste a tu tda ?


----------



## adri_ariel_05

hola a todos yo acabo de realisar el circuito de pablin y es una sarpades de la mas grande ni un ppuu. ruidito ojo hay que usar una fuente de 2A en lo posible y un buen dicipador pregunten lo que quieran que a mi me anda de maravilla


----------



## adri_ariel_05

hola yo tambien hice este circuito que esta en pablin con el TDA2003 y no hace ningun ruido pero ninguno y estando todo desprolijo y si caja ni nada con una fuente de 12V y 2A suena de maravilla y lo mejor no distorciona saludos


----------



## Danielv

Hola adri, si ya yo termine el mio y la verdad que se escucha muy bien, pero voy a tener que comprarme un par de cornetas de 3.5" o de 4" full range de 8w y unos tweeter pequeñitos para armarme par de parlantes para colocarlos en la pared serca del techo porque los tengo con unas corneticas de 1.5w genius de un 2.1 que se me daño, pero, el TDA2003 es mucho mas potente que el amplificador genius y las truena duro jejejejeje, pero es muy bueno y como tenia aki una tarjeta madre de un pentium3 que se me habia quemado la revente a golpes y le saque los disipadores que sin enormes y se lo puse al circuito y la verdad es que le pegas la mano y apenas se siente una calentadita muy minima.


----------



## Danielv

yo le coloque un capacitor de 2200uf y me anda bien, de cuanto le colocaste tu ? aparte le puse un diodo en el positivo lineal, y me elimino los picos de tension y suena bueno!

Saludos 8)


----------



## Chatovik

Hola a todos,,, un gran saludo,,,, perdonen que me entrometa.
Estos amplificador son de maravilla,, yo arme uno en la protoboard pero con tda 2002 y apenas un puñado de componentes y arranco sin problemas (alimentado con fuente de transformador)
Me gustaria armar uno para el coche.¿es recomendable? o ¿se mete mucho ruido de la bateria y demas instalaciones del auto?. Si tienen un circuito para filtro de linea eficaz estaré muy agradecido.

Gracias.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

mira yo mucho de electronica nose recien empieso estoy en el secundario tecnico, mira yo no le puse  nada diferente a lo que pide el circuito y no me hace el mas minimo ruido. A mi me pasaba eso del ruido en un  amplificador muy malo que me hicieron hacer en el colegio segun los profesores el problema era la fuente, uno de ellos me dio como un filtro que usaba un transistor una resistancia y un capasitor y el ruido casi se fue(era muy fuerte antes de esto) era ese ruido feo TUUUUUU todo el tiempo aunque modificara el volumen seguia igual.con este el 2003 de 10W use la misma fuente que supuestamente provocaba ese ruido y al fin de acabo anda perfecto. Para mi muchas veces tiene que ver como esta hecho el impreso porque a un amigo que hiso el mismo amplificador choto con una fuente no le hacia ruido y ami si osea que algo pasa, si queres te paso ese circuito es facil.saludos


----------



## varatog

hola a todos soy nuevo aca en el foro y nuevo en le mundo de la electronica
tengo un problema pa armar un circuito con un tda2003 

lo tengo todo armado en un protoboard y nada me manda señal de salida, lo tengo nonectado a un diskman y nada lo tengo bien conectado con una fuente de tension de 12V 2A

porfa si alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## zopilote

Lo que tienes es una mala conexión, o tal vez que el integrado este roto. Remmplazalo para ver si es solo cableado.


----------



## varatog

gracias 
otra cosa lo alimento con 12V

si uso capacitores de 25V y35V estan bien o estan muy elevados


----------



## Danielv

Hola amigos que tal.

mira yo me arme ese mismo circuito y no tengo ningun problema en realidad. me suena bien aunque al principio me surgieron unos problemas porque las tierras las puse tipo caidas y lo que hice fue sacar de cada tierra en la pcb un cable de cerdas gruesas como los que usan las fuentes de poder de las computadoras y listo.  ahh por sierto los capacitores que use son de 16v.


----------



## JV

varatog dijo:
			
		

> si uso capacitores de 25V y35V estan bien o estan muy elevados



Lo que no puedes hacer es colocar de menor tension o igual, siempre tienes que tener un margen. El unico inconveniente de colocar mas grandes es el tamaño.

Saludos.


----------



## varatog

bueno ya lo arme pero no c q pasa que tiene mucha distorcion, luego voy a conseguir otro integrado para ver si es el; porque cambie todos los capacitores y resistencias por si acaso, lo estoy armando en un protoboard. 

arme otro casi parecido solo q este tiene menoselementos y me trabaja perfecto, pero voy a seguir con el primero aver si es el integrado

gracias 
suerte


----------



## varatog

listo ya ta trabajando bien, el pedasito ahora es pasarlo a impreso q programa recomiendan ustedes trakmaker pcbwizard o algun otro.

e utilizado pcb wizard lo e echo manualmente 
por favor si algin lo puede revisar y decirme si esta bien o mal, una cosa es que al hacerlo asi me quedan algunas patas q debieran ir a tierra aisladas eso esta mal verdad. 
alli les dejo porfa

les agradesco de antemano

---edit---
hey como lo puedo alimentar, con una bateria, algun transformador q vendan, somo le han echo ustedes.


----------



## varatog

Ya listo el circuito, me trabaja muy bien con 9v asi que se va asi, jeje ya está montado en la placa gracias a los que opinaron


----------



## Danielv

Y con 12 no te anda bien ?   yo le puse 12v y le puse un capacitor de 2200 uf y un diodo de 12v en serie al positivo. y me anda perfecto.


----------



## mats

hola varatog
queria decirte (si es que todavia te hace falta),que en el plano que se ve a simple vista,vi 3 cosas que me parece que estan mal,pero si con ese diseño que isiste igual te funciona,entonces no me des bola:


errores:

1-el cap. ``c4´´deve ir entre la salida para parlante y la resistencia de 1 ohmio,en ves de ir a tierra.
2-la resistencia de 22 ohmios cambiala por una de 2,2.
3-por ultimo si querés,cambia el cap.de la entrada de 10uF por uno de 2,2uF.

pd:si podes,ponele una fuente de 12v y 2A.


----------



## mats

Hola, acá dejo la foto de el amplificador que yo hice con 2 TDA2003 , si bien me parece que con un capacitor de 2200uF alcanza le puse 2 para variar , pero tengo un problemita con el ruido, aunque no sea mucho,¿De cuanto me recomendarían que sea el capacitor para la fuente? Desde ahora gracias


----------



## leop4

de la fuente no se pero de 2200uF esta bien fijate en el datashet igual ...


----------



## mats

me fije y dice que necesita un cap de 100uF y uno ceramico de 0,1uF,de todas maneras le dejo el que tiene porque seguro funca mejor que el de 100.
igual,gracias man


----------



## pv tallulah

Hola, es mi primer post, soy nuevo.
Bueno el tema es asi, armé el amplificador de 10W con el TDA2003 que figura en la página de Pablin y funciona bien, le puse un disipador grande y como tenía un cooler de PC en desuso también se lo puse a la carcasa , el circuito está alimentado por una fuente de PC de 500W, creo que es mas que suficiente para los 2A que requiere el integrado , ahora el problema, se escucha bien y demás , el tema es que cuando prendo el amplificador el parlante sale para afuera o se mete, depende como conecte los cables del parlante, otra cosa es que al tocar la carcasa hacer ruido el parlante (la carcasa donde está el amplificador es metálica y no está conectada a maza (tierra).
Gracias


----------



## snusnuh

Tengo una pregunta. Es la primera vez que conectaré un TDA2003 así que acudí a la fuente que es el datasheet de este amplificador. En la primera página del datasheet hay un test circuit que aún no he probado porque no sé realmente qué debo conectar en la entrada, una señal de frecuencia o un micrófono.... no sé. Otra duda que tengo es qué impedancia debería tener el parlante que conecte en la salida de este circuito. También si alguien puede ayudarme con un circuito simple para empezar a explorar un poco lo agradecería. Saludos


----------



## JV

La impedancia del parlante va a depender de cuanta potencia pretendas. SI te fijas bien, en la hoja de datos esta.


Saludos..


----------



## snusnuh

Gracias por tu respuesta. Y en la entrada qué señal debo poner para probar? puede ser un micrófono o alguna señal de frecuencia del orden de los 5KHz o la salida de otro parlante o todas las anteriores?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Para probar puedes colocar cualquier señal audible (preamplificada) para q el pequeño amplificador funcione. pues si colocas un microfono o una capsula fonomagnetica o cualquier otra de esas sin preamplificar probablemente no salga audio o salga muy pobre.

si puedes, la mejor opcion es poner la salida de audio del pc.


si necesitas ayuda, estoy a disposicion.


----------



## snusnuh

Gracias, ya lo he probado con la salida de audio de una grabadora y funciona bien. Problema resuelto por mi parte.


----------



## suvea1

hola
construi un amplificador con tda2003 que funciona bien, el unico problema es que al tocar el potenciometro para subir el volumen se escucha el radio y se sube todo el volumen y pues quisiera saber como eliminar esto

de antemano gracias


----------



## Cacho

Suvea1, el pote hace de antena (junto con todo tu cuerpo). Conectá la estructura metálica del pote a tierra y debería solucionarse. Si eso no anda, posteá el circuito que usaste.


----------



## suvea1

de hecho ya hice eso y sigue igual
el diagrama que utilize es como este solo que le agregue un potenciometro de 10k y una resistencia de 27k en la entrada de señal para controlar el volumen
http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/tda2003-schematic.gif

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Coloca un condensador de 470pF entre la pata 1 y tierra.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho

El diseño no tiene un filtro de frecuencias de radio. 
El más simple es un RC pasabajos común, pero con la frecuendia de corte más arriba de las audibles. Acá te mando un diagrama de cómo se conecta y cómo se calcula. Una frecuencia más allá de los 25KHz ya está bien, aunque las radios recién empieza a aparecer alrededor de los 500KHz, así que casi cualquier frecuencia en el medio te sirve. El método casero es poner un preset y un condensador e ir variando la resistencia. Cuando desaparecen las radios, medís el preset y reemplazás por una fija. No hay cuentas.

Si hacés las cuentas, Fc es la Frecuencia de Corte (en Hz), R está en Ohms y C en Faradios.
Espero que esto solucione tu problema
Saludos


----------



## Etherman

Yo hice  mi amplificador para mi carro con 2 TDA2003, la bateria si mete algo de ruido, en mi caso sobretodo si empiezo a acelerar. Lo que hice fue colocarle un capacitor de 3300uF a 16 Volts a la entrada de voltaje, es decir entre +12 y tierra, y de ahi salen todas las conexiones a los TDA, el ruido se atenuo muchisimo, pero aun asi se sigue escuchando.

antes de hacer esto tenia conectado en paralelo a la fuente un capacitor de 1000uF, que si lo mejoraba, pero no tanto como el de 3300uF!, ponle dos en paralelo a ver que pasa.


----------



## chacarock

haciendo alucio a lo que decian de el voltaje, les comento que el otro dia desarme un parlante potenciado que tewngo y  el cual pose un tda2002, y cuando medi el transformador me daba 29v en alterna y vacio, me sorprendio realmente porque segun el datasshet no soporta mas, alguien sabe si esto es asi o me mande alguna macana al medir.
      en la placa no tiene nada mas quel rectificador, el amplificador y un pequeñin control de tonos pasivo, pero sonaba muy bien, el parlante era de 10" de 30w creo, y el disipador eran cinco planchitas de aluminio un poco mas finas que una lata de gaseosas, atornilladas en un extremo, por el tamaño de eso no creo que caliente tanto, osea, se me quemo jajaja, pero despues de dos años, y las circunstancias fueron en un asado a pleno mediodia en verano en Santiago del Estero Argentina, y estaba en la sombra pero don sol se corrio adrede y me quemo el amplificador.
 estaria bueno que apinen i si alguien la tiene clara, opine  acerca de lo que comente de

 la tensión de 29v
 y  el disipador 

saludos


----------



## pablofer

alguien tiene el pcb del circuito estereo del tda 2004?
porfa subanlo no puedo encontrar el pcb bien claro no se ven bien las pistas, gracias de antemano amigos electronicos.
   pablito


----------



## zaiz

pablofer dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene el pcb del circuito estereo del tda 2004?
> porfa subanlo no puedo encontrar el pcb bien claro no se ven bien las pistas, gracias de antemano amigos electronicos.
> pablito



(visto por el lado de componentes)
(Para hacer el pcb hay que voltear la imagen para verla por abajo)


----------



## jaimepsantos

Yo arme el circuito tal y como dice pero para eliminar el ruido intenta cambiar del capcitor de 100nF (de psitivo de la fuente a tierra) por uno de 1000uF y eliminas gran parte del ruido proveniente de la fuente, intentalo.


----------



## jaimepsantos

No saben que tan costoso es?


----------



## Tomasito

Hoy compré unos TDA2005 a un dolar cada uno.
El TDA2004 ha de estar cercano a ese precio. Son sumamente económicos esos integrados.



Saludos.


----------



## pablofer

gracias por el pacb del tda 2004 .
lo estoy usando por su bajo costo y pocos componentes


----------



## jorge morales

Aquí les dejo un aporte, espero que les sirva


----------



## CRONOS1970

Definitivamente, tienes un problema de falso contacto. Pero atino mejor a que coloques un capacitor de desacople, aunque no lo creas, el amplificador tiende a oscilar y se satura, por lo que deje de trabajar y además corres el riezgo de que se queme. Comprueba el funcionamiento del capacitos de 100nf (.1mf o 103) que esta colocado cerca o que debe estar colocado cerca del pin de alimentación y tierra.
Falta capacitor de desacoplamiento, valor: 100nf (.1mf o 103) entre patita de alimentación y tierra.
Dale y luego nos cuentas!


----------



## Cacho

CRONOS1970 dijo:
			
		

> ...valor: 100nf (.1mf o 103)...



100nf=0,1*u*f=10*4*

Los _mf_ son _*mili*_faradios(1000uf=1mf). A falta de _mu_ en el teclado, buena es la _u_, y no la _m_. 
Por otro lado, 100nf=100000pf, o sea, un 10 con cuatro ceros atrás, entonces el código será 104.

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970

Cacho, en eso tienes toda la razón, gracias por rectificarlo.

Apenas hoy, antes de ver tu respuesta cai en la cuenta de mi error, y acabo de confirmarlo. Gracias una vez más...

Aitamos...


----------



## silfredo jimenez

bueno le comento que yo hice el amplificador con ese integrado tda2003 y suena bien pero con poco volumen
al subirle el volumen suena con distorcion, lo que hice fue cambiarle la resistencia de 1ohm que va en serie con un capacitor de 10nano (el 103) por una resistencia de 10ohm y listo se fue todo el ruido y suena espectacular no necesito de capacitor en paralelo al voltaje suena muy bien eso fue todo el esquema quedo asi como se los muestro en la imagen


----------



## 3||¡n9

Hola, les queria decir que arme el amplificador con el 2003 y no me fuinciona!! el PCB lo diseñe yo (talvez ahi esta el error, abajo se los dejo) le conecte un pre con el TDA2822m que ya estaba probado y si funcionaba,, y lo raro es que se escucha re bajito (como si solo el pre estubiera funcionando) y uno de los tda calienta de lo lindo, pero el otro no da señales de vida,, tambien hace un ruidito que me asusto un poco (el que calienta).

Bueno ese es mi problema,, y les informaciónrmo que tengo poca idea sobre electronica estoy estudiando y es solo mi primer año con electronica. 

desde ya gracias, si no fui muy claro pregunten y los ayudare en lo que pueda.

aca abajo les dejo todo, el PCB que diseñe y el circuito del cual parti.

disculpas a los modedores nose si esta bien si arme un tema aparte o tenia que adicionarlo a otro que ya exista


----------



## RaFFa

hola amigo. mira lo primero que te digo es que de los esquemas de pablin no te fies ni un pelo aunque veas que parecen buenos, siempre fijate en los esquemas que te dice el fabricante de dicho integrado (datasheet). Y lo segundo es que lo mas correcto seria que rehicieses el pcb por que las pistas son muy finas, hay muchas pistas que estan curvas 90º, cosa que siempre se suele hacer de una manera mucho mas suave, y veo que se juntan muchas patitas de los integrados con masa y los pads son poco generosos cosa que despues al reparar te va a costar mucho sacar los componentes. espero que te haya servido. Un saludo


----------



## 3||¡n9

@RaFFa no te preocupes por los pad y las pistas,, porque no use ningun metodo preciso yo solo hice los agujeros en sus lugares y las pistas las hice a mano con un marcador,, y en el datasheet es el mismo circuito


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Los marcos verdes indican cortocircuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## 3||¡n9

jeje vuelvo a reiterar no se preocupen por esos detalles! no se preocupen porque no utilice ningun metodo exacto esos errores los corregi yo!!! al dibujarlo sobre el pertinax,, lo que si quiero que miren si el circuito es correcto no se fijen en los detalles!


----------



## Cacho

Moví tu tema a esta sección.
Saludos


----------



## manuel90

Te comento que el tema del disipador de calor es algo que me a reventado la cabeza mil veces, pues tengo una tarjeta con dos TDA2003A con su respectiva fuente de 12V, inicialmente le había colocado un disipador con ventilador, y oh sorpresa, no se calentaba nada se lo quité e igual... si apenas estaba tibio.

Confiado en el diseño, acabo de construir otro y que problema, apenas se enciende y ya esta a mas de 70°, pensé que era un problema en la tierra y no, reforcé las pistas pistas del circuito cubriéndolas con estaño y no, no encuentro nada raro.
Al trabajarlo así, a punto de quemarse el audio se entre-corta como dices y además consume mas energía y casi genera cortos pues un led que me indica la actividad se baja rápidamente. 

Este es el circuito impreso que funcionó bien


esta es la distribución de piezas


Pruebalo y espero que te sirva,

también les muestro el otro diseño que me esta fallando a ver si me pueden colaborar aunque es muy raro que no funcione, ya que me baso en el circuito anterior

Impreso:


Partes:


bueno, pss suerte...


----------



## zaq112

Hoa Perdon pero soy nuevo en el foro espero mi ayuda les sirva de algo el problema con el diagrama es que no tiene resistencia en la entrada inversora esta resistencia de 1 R o Algun otro valor con la de 220r o hasta 1 K dan como resultado el nivel de gananicia en el circuito pero al no tenerla tu ganacia debe estar llendose a Infinito y es por eso que el TDA se corta despues de cirto volumen, funciona con 9V porque al faltarle voltaje de operacion en la Alimentacion la ganacia ya no se dispara hacia infinito un consejo; no se como subir imagenes y eso pero consiguete el datasheet del TDA2030 y manipula la red de ganacia trata de pasarte en relacion a 100 veces con esto estaras calentando el TDA2003 el Circuito propuesto en el Datasheet del 2030 es igual al del 2003 solo observa el voltaje aplicado yo los tengo funcionado en un sistema 5.1 y sin problema mi placa de sonido es Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS Platinum


----------



## Anyeos

Oigan, tengo una duda, me parece que estos TDA 2003 que me vendieron son falsos. Porque los conecto a una fuente de 13,8 Volts y empiezan a calentar. Uno calienta menos que el otro de los dos últimos que compré. Y de dos anteriores que compré no los probé independientes pero juntos llegan a calentar tanto el disipador que me llega a quemar el dedo y eso que no hay audio de entrada ni nada, solamente conectandolo a 13,8 Volts.
Los dos últimos que probé calentaron en mi mano solamente conectando la pata del positivo y la pata de GND sin estar soldados a ningún circuito, o sea, en el aire. Y calientan igual!! ¿Cómo es posible? No se supone que deberían disipar calor sólo cuando estén trabajando?
Pero lo peor es que cuando los conecto al circuito no funcionan!! No amplifican nada, no sale audio!
¿Puede ser que comprando en dos casas de electrónica diferentes ambas casas tengan lotes falsos de estos integrados?
En realidad creo que son falsos. Porque nunca he visto un amplificador que caliente sin señal de entrada y si existiera dicho amplificador nadie lo compraría porque estaría disipando mucha potencia inclusive sin audio :S Cosa que es totalmente ineficiente! O sea, según tengo entendido este integrado es de Clase B, pero pareciera que fuera de Clase A! :S


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Fíjate em la hoja de datos del TDA 2003 y observa en tu circuito, si los terminales están conectados de manera correcta.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anyeos

Mira, obviamente que eso fue lo que hice más de 10 veces porque no lo podía creer. Y está todo bien, es tan sencillo el circuito que parece imposible que pueda tener un error. Además estoy mencionando que calienta conectándolo en el aire, sin ningún circuito, sino que solamente metiéndole masa en la pata central (que es la que la datasheet dice GND, o en la chapa de atrás, donde también la datasheet lo menciona diciendo que la chapa está conectada a la pata central GND) y luego el positivo en la pata número 5 que en el datasheet figura como supply votage o Vcc o alimentación polo positivo. O sea, es un componente muy simple, solo tiene 5 patas, es difícil confundirse más si prestas buena atención a la hora de armar el circuito pero no descarto de que no emita audio debido a que haya algún error o una pata en corto o algo así en el circuito que sí está armado.

Gracias por el intento pero en realidad no me has logrado ayudar mucho ya que lo que necesito saber es si estos circuitos conectados a la alimentación calientan solos o si solo calientan cuando reciben audio. Quería saber si es normal que el TDA 2003 caliente inclusive sin audio, sin altavoz, y sin nada más conectado que la alimentación. Porque si no es así, eso indicaría que están malos o que son falsificaciones. Sea cua fuera de las dos, no me servirían, pero al menos estaría seguro de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

que te queme con solo alimentarlo es raro entoses cuando esta con audio se funde tambien pasa con los 78xx si entran en corto fijate si cuando lo conectas no esta en corto probra poniendo el tda2003 con un led en la entrada de energia  me interesa el tema por que quiero hacer un amplificador de 10W con ese integrado

saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Ese integrado no debería calentar mucho ni estando a plena potencia. 
Tengo un ampli armado con un solo TDA2003 alimentado con 17Vcc y un parlante de 4Ohm y lo puedo tener horas prendido que ni calienta con un disipador en "U" bastante chico 

Tratá de comprar otro TDA2003 en algún lugar confiable (no debe salir más de 1 dolar ese integrado) y probalo en tu circuito. Si no funciona, es que algo anda mal con tu circuito.
También podés hacer los circuitos de TESTEO (No de uso, de testeo) para el integrado, que aparecen en la hoja de datos si no me falla la memoria.


Saludos!


PD: Los estás usando en BTL (Puente) o solos?


----------



## Anyeos

Uy me parece que sí están malos porque mido continuidad en la salida con Vcc. Se supone que ahí hay un transistor de colector a emisor, no debería medir nada :S
Aparte todas las otras patas entre sí siempre miden algo, 600 ohms, 1500 ohms, así salían los valores.
Si ya como conté fui primero a una casa y luego a otra que queda lejos. Lo que pasa que me dijeron una vez que el distribuidor es el mismo para todos. Así que no sé a dónde podría encontrar uno de otro distribuidor que no se los hayan vendido malos.
Y no me lo cobraron un dolar, me lo cobraron como 3 dolares cada uno, por eso tampoco quiero comprar más de esos quemados porque ya comprando estos 4 perdí bastante plata. No quiero seguir perdiendo plata ni tiempo. Porque ni como diodos los puedo usar.
Que increíble esto, como estafan algunos. Pero no me sorprende porque estoy en Venezuela y ya me han estafado con otras cosas falsas como pen drives y un equipo bluetooth. Por eso no me extrañaría si estos TDA son falsos, porque es probable que así sea.
Bueno, saben que voy a hacer, me llevo la batería de 12V y los conecto en la casa de electrónica, si calientan en mi mano ya le digo que no me los venda. Sino capáz que se vería menos mal (porque estos tipos quizá culpen de que yo les quemé el integrado por alimentarlo en el aire con la batería, aunque sé que eso no debería quemarlo) llevar el tester y medirle al menos la salida que me indicaría que está malo el transistor de salida, no?

Mira, g.corallo, no necesito ponerle un led en serie porque medí la corriente y circulan 100 mA estando el integrado al aire así que me lo quemaría al led. Y el otro integrado que calienta más justamente por él circulan casi 200 mA.
Y los que están puestos en el circuito parecen un soldador de estaño. El disipador calienta tanto que me asusta un poco, jaja. Y no demora ni 1 segundo en calentar. Así que esos están hechos pedazo ya, los voy a tener que desoldar y cambiarlos sí o sí.

Bueno, voy a hacer eso, me llevaré el tester y la batería para probarlos en la misma casa de electrónica.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda amigos.


----------



## g.corallo

Anyeos dijo:


> Bueno, voy a hacer eso, me llevaré el tester y la batería para probarlos en la misma casa de electrónica.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la ayuda amigos.



si eso seria bueno le vas a echar clientes jejej


----------



## walterdos

AlejoMN dijo:
			
		

> Aca envio la imagen del diagrama. Vale decir que el IN es un potenciometro que sirve como volumen. Por favor, una ayuda para analizar el diagrama componente a componente



Hay un capacitor cerámico, que dice 104. 104 qué? Esto sirve para un sólo parlante?


----------



## Cacho

walterdos dijo:


> Hay un capacitor cerámico, que dice 104. 104 qué?


Son 10*10^4pF.

Saludos


----------



## frank2009

Para eliminar el ruido debe ir blindado por debajo, y los cables de entrada de señal igualmente (usar cable de conexion con malla blindada) en la entrada de señal.
poner una lamina de metal aislada por debajo del circuito y conectarla a la conexion negativa de la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## paul175

walterdos dijo:


> Hay un capacitor cerámico, que dice 104. 104 qué? Esto sirve para un sólo parlante?


el 104 es una nomenclatura y significa 0.1uF 
este tipo de amplificador es monocanal pero puedes conectarle 2 parlantes en paralelo de 4 ohmios


----------



## Tavo

yo me acabo de hacer uno hace unos días y suena muy bien, lástima ese poquito de ruido que no se lo puedo sacar, calculo que es la fuente. Le puse una fuente de las que son para dicroicas, pero no la electrónica sino la convencional, y con eso le sobra amperaje. En total lo tengo alimentado con 16Vcc y 4,5A. Y anda terriblemente bien, sino fuera por ese pequeño ruido que tiene a la salida... sería perfecto.

El ampli lo metí todo en un combo amplificador-fuente en un mismo gabinete metálico, de un autoestéreo. Y la fuente la aislé bien magneticamente con chapas al rededor todo bien bien prolijo, muy lindo me quedó todo. Ahora estoy luchando por ese ruidito.
Ah, y el para el filtro de la fuente usé dos capacitores electrolíticos de 3300 uF/25V mas uno de 100uF/25V mas dos cerámicos de 100nF para filtrado fino.

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todods. Yo probaria con las recomandaciones de la hoja de datos:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1449.pdf

En la pagina 19 indica la forma de alimentarlo desde una fuente de corriente continua, previo paso por una bobina de 2 mhy y un capacitor de deacoplo dmayor a 300 uf de capacidad.,

En el esquema recomendado tienen un capacitor denominado CX y una resistencia denominada RX que son justamente para sacar este molesto ruido y tienen la forma de calcularla. Y en el esquematico una recomandacion de valores CX: 39nf y RX 39 ohms.

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tavo

buenas juan jose;

No entiendo realmente cual es el problema. Estuve revisando bien el datasheet del TDA2003 y si, en la FIGURA 19 (no página, jej) dice algo de eso, que habría que colocarle esa supuesta bobina de 2 micro henrios, pero todavía no termino de entender porque eso quitaría ese ruido de fondo...
Otra cosa; ¿Como puedo construir esa bobina de 2 mH? si es así y lo sabés o la hiciste, te pido por favor que me digas que tipo de alambre usaste y sobre que núcleo.
Vos hiciste este amplificador? lo tenés funcionando? Yo si quiero quitarle ese ruido, no es mucho, pero molesta.

Bueno muchas gracias por aportar ayuda, espero que me expliques eso, muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Aparentemente el problema es que al armar el circuito los compañeros escuchan un ruido de fondo que no se amplifica. Este ruido (que no es solo del tda2003) generalmente tiene varias fuentes: 
1 componentes
2 diseño de la plaqueta.
3 calidad del armado
4 calidad de la fuente de alimentacion (siempre es mejor probar con una bateria)
5 calidad de los cables y su recorrido (deberia ser lo mas corto posible) 
6 etc, etc

Bueno, para evitar esto (es como un soplido) es que se desacopla la fuente (con el capacitor de 100nf en paralelo al gigante de 3000 uf) y se elimina el rizado de la misma con la bobina de 2 mh. (esta bobina es muy sencilla, solamente unas 100 vueltas de alambre de 1 mm de diametro sobre una ferrite de antena de 10 o 12 mm de diametro por unos 4 cm de longitud y listo). 

El corte de frecuencias altas lo dan cx y rx.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## tuimg

Hola amigos, les escribo para comentarles de algo raro que me pasa un amplificador hecho con un tda2003, lo que pasa es que al conectarlo a la alimentacion y a la señal de la tv, cuando esta esta apagada me di cuenta que se escucha una emisora de radio muy baja pero se escucha, alguien sabe porque pasa esto?.
De paso les comento que el ampli tiene mucho ruido cuando lo conecto a una fuente regulada con lm317t, no asi cuando lo conecto a la bateria, se le quita poniendo la mano sobre el disipador, es muy importante hacer un circuito en estrella? como se puede solucionar esto?, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## superpower

Hola : Lo primero y fundamental es tener una fuente bien filtrada, segundo el tda2003 produce ruido o zubido cuando el disipador del mismo no esta a masa ,tambien es importante a la entrada de audio del integrado usar cable mayado.
espero esto te sirva
suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO

sip, pero mas alla de eso, algo te esta funcionando de antena...y lo raro es que hasta decodifica el audio..jajaja

la ida es que utilices todos los cables de audio blindados o mallados...que tu chasis y el gnd de la fuente esten unidos...y tambien unidos al gnd del integrado y al gnd del audio...

digamos todos los gnd unidos...y las mallas de los cables blindados tambien...

saludos.


----------



## tuimg

gracias por sus respuestas, los gnd del ampli se conectan al chasis y de ahi van a la tierra de la red electrica o no?, porque ese es el tipo de tierra que hago al tocar el disipador, con respecto al filtrado los filtros son dos de 2200uF asi que supongo que esta bien filtrada (el trafo es de 24v 1A).
Con respecto a lo de la radio no se como esta decodificando, seguro que es am, no la he identificado todavia.


----------



## elosciloscopio

tiene que ser AM
seguramente los cables de entrada no estén apantallados y reciba la señal de radio junto a tu señal.
al ser AM un condensador cualquiera junto con un diodo ya tienes un mini-receptor 

recomendación: siempre cable blindado

saludos


----------



## tuimg

elosciloscopio dijo:


> tiene que ser AM
> seguramente los cables de entrada no estén apantallados y reciba la señal de radio junto a tu señal.
> al ser AM un condensador cualquiera junto con un diodo ya tienes un mini-receptor
> 
> recomendación: siempre cable blindado
> 
> saludos


ya tengo una radio de esas y funciona de maravilla, gracias por tu recomendacion, voy a a usar de esos.



conecte el cable de tierra de los 220 (el verde) al disipador y el ruido fue mas grave que antes y no se atenuo como pasa cuando lo toco yo, no se porque sera. 
Para usar el cable blindado hay que soldarlo a la placa o se puede usar con conectores atornillados como los que uso?, les dejo unas imagenes para que vean los conectores y
a lo mejor pueden ver si el ruido es problema de la placa, la gnd es la pista de mas abajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tuimg dijo:


> *(el trafo es de 24v 1A).*



Con un trafo de 24V cuando lo rectifiques vas a tener casi 35V DC. Considerando que la tensión máxima admisible por el TDA2003 es del orden de los 18V...vos verás lo que has hecho.


----------



## superpower

Hola : Suponiendo que tenes una fuente regulada con un lm317 y bien filtrada y la misma no pasa de los 18 voltios como menciona Ezavalla ,no tendrias que tener ruidos,segun las fotos no usas cable apantallado,( mayado), en la entrada ;aparte no tenes preset ni potenciometro para regular la intensidad de audio,,Pregunto:lo probaste con otra fuente de audio?.
Proba soldando en las patitas del costado del disipador un cable al negativo (masa) de la plaqueta.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon un condensador de 470pF entre la pata 1 y tierra.
Es importante poner los cables blindados como ya te han dicho en la entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO

exactamente como ya dijeron antes...no podes alimentar con un trafo de 24 voltioooos

es muchisima tension ..si aun no se quemo...dios salve a ese integrado...

y segun veo en la imagen..tanto el mini-plug como el jack de entrada de audio...tienen cable polarizado común...cuando deberia ser cable blindado...ese cable negro, redondito, que tiene solo 1 filamento cubierto dentro...y toda una malla de alambres de cobre al rededor...

saludos.


----------



## Tavo

> Con un trafo de 24V cuando lo rectifiques vas a tener casi 35V DC. Considerando que la tensión máxima admisible por el TDA2003 es del orden de los 18V...vos verás lo que has hecho.



creo haber leído que él está utilizando un regulador LM317...

Me imagino que no te copaste y no lo estás pasando de 18VCC no? Porque de ser así, ahí está el problema, creo. No le hace nada bien proveerle voltaje excesivo a uno de estos.

Yo también renegué bastante con uno de estos hace un tiempo, porque son de hacer ruido. Aunque poco pero sí. Lo que yo te recomendaría es que te fijes que capacitor le estas poniendo en serie a la salida para bloquear la CC... Éste es fundamental.
Con fuente partida no sucede esto, ya que esa tensión sobrante se equilibra con el voltaje negativo...

Imposible pasar por alto el uso de *cable blindado mayado* para la entrada de audio. Ésta puede ser una de las causas principales.

Creo que te tengo la solución:

Yo solucioné MUCHO el ruido a la salida colocándole un potenciómetro a la entrada de sonido (IN). No me preguntes por qué pero esto realmente funciona. Un pote de 22K va bien. Primer terminal del pote a la entrada de sonido; el del medio directo a la entrada del ampli y el último a masa (puede que los dos extremos vayan al revés; el primer terminal a masa y el último a la entrada... No es un problema, solo el sentido de giro)

Saludos y comentá si pudiste solucionar tu problema...

Tavo10.

EDITO: El primer terminal del pote a masa. El segundo directo a la entrada del ampli. Y el tercero a la entrada de sonido (jack hembra que le pusiste). Todo con cable mayado blindado. Suerte!


----------



## djpusse

a cada diodo de la fuente ponele un ceramico de 470pF eso es para que no te entre la am porque entra por el puente rectificador

y si estas usando un lm317 y lo regulas con un preset esos se suelen disparar proba directamente despues del puente de diodos ponerle un 7815 (ojo que solo aguantan un amper no te copes con el volumen) o si no con una fuente de pc

pero si con la bateria no te hace ruido es mas que seguro que le estas mandando mas de 18volts y mas aun si regulaste la fuente con el ampli conectado

Saludos espero que te sirva


----------



## tuimg

hola de nuevo, ahora voy a la electronica a comprar algunas cosas y probar si se soluciona el problema. 
Por lo del voltage yo regulo la fuente a 12v , he leido el datasheet y se que no se pueden superar los 18, creo que los 12v estan bien. Cuando pruebe las soluciones que me han dado les vuelvo a comentar.
Chao y gracias por la ayuda.

P.D: se puede quemar el tda con un parlante de 100 w de potencia o solo importa la impedancia?
aunque el que yo uso es de 8w.


----------



## elosciloscopio

ahora que lo pienso...
el sonido grave no vendrá de que los condnesadores de la fuente son demasiado pequeños y genera mucho rizado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tuimg dijo:


> Por lo del voltage yo regulo la fuente a 12v , he leido el datasheet y se que no se pueden superar los 18, creo que los 12v estan bien.



PotenciaLM317= (35V-12V) * 1Amp = 23W 
Se te va a apagar solo el 317 si lo cargás, aún con 100mA!!!
Por otra parte, es ridículo hacer uan fuente regulada para un amplificador de audio.



tuimg dijo:


> P.D: se puede quemar el tda con un parlante de 100 w de potencia o solo importa la impedancia? aunque el que yo uso es de 8w.



Solo importa la impedancia (claro, visto del lado del amplificador!).


----------



## djpusse

yo le sacaria el lm317 y le pondria un 7815 seguido de 2 o 3 2n3055 para que se banquen toda la potencia y ponerle unos buenos electroliticos y en cada uno de los diodos ponerle unos ceramicos

mas que esto seria un abuso para este tipo de integrados creo yo no?

Saludos


----------



## tuimg

tavo10 dijo:


> creo haber leído que él está utilizando un regulador LM317...
> 
> Me imagino que no te copaste y no lo estás pasando de 18VCC no? Porque de ser así, ahí está el problema, creo. No le hace nada bien proveerle voltaje excesivo a uno de estos.
> 
> Yo también renegué bastante con uno de estos hace un tiempo, porque son de hacer ruido. Aunque poco pero sí. Lo que yo te recomendaría es que te fijes que capacitor le estas poniendo en serie a la salida para bloquear la CC... Éste es fundamental.
> Con fuente partida no sucede esto, ya que esa tensión sobrante se equilibra con el voltaje negativo...
> 
> Imposible pasar por alto el uso de *cable blindado mayado* para la entrada de audio. Ésta puede ser una de las causas principales.
> 
> Creo que te tengo la solución:
> 
> Yo solucioné MUCHO el ruido a la salida colocándole un potenciómetro a la entrada de sonido (IN). No me preguntes por qué pero esto realmente funciona. Un pote de 22K va bien. Primer terminal del pote a la entrada de sonido; el del medio directo a la entrada del ampli y el último a masa (puede que los dos extremos vayan al revés; el primer terminal a masa y el último a la entrada... No es un problema, solo el sentido de giro)
> 
> Saludos y comentá si pudiste solucionar tu problema...
> 
> Tavo10.
> 
> EDITO: El primer terminal del pote a masa. El segundo directo a la entrada del ampli. Y el tercero a la entrada de sonido (jack hembra que le pusiste). Todo con cable mayado blindado. Suerte!



hola, la verdad es que me funciono lo del pote, le puse uno de 100K y me alcanza justo para que quede mudo, eso que todavia no le pongo el cable blindado pero ya lo tengo solo falta ponerlo. Claro que tambien cambie la señal de entrada por la de un DVD.
Tengo una duda mas, para conectar la malla del blindado lo hago directamente a la placa o al chasis junto con las demas tierras?


----------



## elosciloscopio

si, la malla a tierra y punto


----------



## ricomono17

Buenas disculpen nose si es el lugar correcto para postiar esto pero en fin comencemos
bueno estado trabajando en un amplificador con tda2003 pero al momento de probarlo
tengo un zumbido extraño probé agregando y quitando capacitadores de diferentes tipos 
y no logre quitar ese zumbido y otra cosa que me sucedió es que cuando subo el volumen 
como que se corta el audio había escuchado que puede suceder por falta de corriente
pero estoy usando un transformador de 3A para 10W de potencia me párese razonable
los 3A si no me equivoco.

Si me pudieran ayudar lo agradeseria mucho


----------



## ibdali

"ricomono17", son muchas las cosas que pueden estar pasando, necesitamos que nos des un poco mas de información o fotos para ver lo que has creado.


----------



## Tavo

Tal cual. Como dice ibdali tendrías que poner algunas fotos o minimamente el esquemático...
Yo recomiendo que a la hora de hacer un amplificador de este tipo (TDA2003, 2005, 2006, 2002, 2009... Etc..) se guíen bien por el circuito del datasheet (hoja de datos) del integrado. Es lo más seguro, ya que, que mejor circuito que el que propone el fabricante, no?

Coloca un poco más de información al respecto y si que te podemos ayudar...
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

La ultima vez que armé un circuito con estos integrados, definitivamente no me gusto nada de nada, distorcionaba y nomás no... Quizás estoy muy acostumbrado a alas altas potencias. Pero si sigues el circuito propuesto por el fabricante no tendrás problemas.

SAludos!!!


----------



## ricomono17

ricomono17 dijo:


> Buenas disculpen nose si es el lugar correcto para postiar esto pero en fin comencemos
> bueno estado trabajando en un amplificador con tda2003 pero al momento de probarlo
> tengo un zumbido extraño probé agregando y quitando capacitadores de diferentes tipos
> y no logre quitar ese zumbido y otra cosa que me sucedió es que cuando subo el volumen
> como que se corta el audio había escuchado que puede suceder por falta de corriente
> pero estoy usando un transformador de 3A para 10W de potencia me párese razonable
> los 3A si no me equivoco.
> 
> Si me pudieran ayudar lo agradeseria mucho








ese es el que realiso
solo e cambiado el lm383 
por el tda2003 que es de 10W
y sus patas de conección son =
un amigo mi lo armo igual con un tda2003 y le funciono perfectamente 
pero el mio tiene ese zumbido y nose que pueda ser


----------



## eserock

En primer lugar debes verificar el filtrado de tu fuente con la que lo estas alimentando , por la situacion que presenta podria ser eso, por otro lado los valores de componentes son diferentes para cada circuito y aunque  exista compatibilidad en conexiones internamente pueden diferir de ahi que cada fabricante te de los valores recomendados para cada circuito, muy probablemente se esten generando  oscilaciones parasitas en la configuracion que usas, cuando armas cosas en serie sucede que  aveces uno  funciona y pruebas y pruebas los demas y nunca vuelve a suceder que funcione.


----------



## ibdali

quizas al soldarlo lo calentaste demasiaso, alguna vez me ha pasado.

por lo que dices, es un error tuyo en la construcción.........................


----------



## zopilote

ricomono17 dijo:


> Buenas disculpen nose si es el lugar correcto para postiar esto pero en fin comencemos
> bueno estado trabajando en un amplificador con tda2003 pero al momento de probarlo
> tengo un zumbido extraño probé agregando y quitando capacitadores de diferentes tipos
> y no logre quitar ese zumbido y otra cosa que me sucedió es que cuando subo el volumen
> como que se corta el audio había escuchado que puede suceder por falta de corriente
> pero estoy usando un transformador de 3A para 10W de potencia me párese razonable
> los 3A si no me equivoco.
> 
> Si me pudieran ayudar lo agradeseria mucho


Lo que estas experimentando es que montaste los componentes totalmente diferentes al de tu amigo y saliste con una inductancia en los cables que estan generando esa oscilación, solo cambia la disposicion de tu conector GND, puedes buscar en fuentes de alimentacion una de Fogonazo en donde se detalla como batallar al armar la fuente de un amplificador. Suerte.


----------



## ricomono17

grax por la ayuda


----------



## cegusfi

gracias por  el diagrama
pero yo tengo  este mismo  ampli pero lo sa*QUÉ* de un steeo te carro y nesesito las especificasiones del circuito integrado


----------



## zxeth

reabro este tema para decirles que yo pude solucionar ese sonido molesto del que hablan, porai ya se cansaron de tener ruido y lo tiraron al ampli, pero yo preferi seguir metiendo mano (ya que hice 6 de esos para un sonido 7.1 y sale caro mantener 6 de esos jajaja) y talvez esto les sirva a la gente que sigue buscando respuestas y nadie les contesta. Lo que hice fue poner un capacitor de 0.47uf entre la entrada y la masa (lo mas cerca del C.I.) pero antes de pasar el capacitor de 2,2uf. De esta forma se fue COMPLETAMENTE el ruido.


----------



## kriztianxxx

En respuesta a como quitar el ruidito al sonido del amplificador te aconsejo que pruebes poniendo un condensador ceramico o de poliester de 47nf o 100nf entre masa y la entrada de audio. Yo le he metido mucha mano a este amplificador y es la solucion que le encontre porque tenia el mismo problema. Puedes ponerle culquier condensador ceramico pero varia algo el sonido, si colocas de un valor mas grande atenuas los sonidos mas agudos y se escucha como un amplificador viejo jejje. 

Lo que si nunca pude hacer que el amplificador sonara con volume bien bajo con buena calidad, tengo que darle un poco de volumen para que se escuche bien


----------



## danger altatension

como se conecta el potenciometro es *QU*e no me aclaro con reespecto a las patillas ya tengo hecho el ampli a falta de eso


----------



## paul175

danger altatension dijo:


> como se conecta el potenciometro es *QU*e no me aclaro con reespecto a las patillas ya tengo hecho el ampli a falta de eso



aqui adjunto una imagen de como va conectado el pote el TDA


----------



## abndol

Yo armé el TDA2003 pero no me funciona. lo estoy alimentando con 12V 900mA sera que es por esto? necesito ayuda


----------



## Tavo

Para alimentar el TDA2003 necesitás una fuente de 12V a 2A. Eso para que rinda bien y funcione bien. Si queres menos rendimiento o si estás inventando una máquina  de distorsión constante, entonces alimentalo con 1A.

Saludos.
T10

PD: El TDA2003 pide corriente, y si no hay SE ENOJA y empieza a hacer ruido


----------



## abndol

O sea que tengo que conseguir una fuente de 2 A? porque tengo una de 1A y no quiero comprar una de 2A porque aquí en Guatemala me sale caro


----------



## bocagonza

yo no se que me pasa con este amplificador, me satura los parlantes, se escucha la radio, no sale casi nada de señal, solo se escucha mis cosas cuando toco masa, ( el cable negativo)  que pasara ?

de ultima, e puede usar un TDA2003 para amplificador operacional o comparador??


----------



## zxeth

El tda2003 es un amplificador operacional. Pero no te lo recomiendo. Te diria que te fijes bien si la entrada tiene la masa en la masa, ya que parece que no tenes señal negativa. Una cosa para cristianxxx, No se si te diste cuenta pero lo que hicimos fue un filtro. Por eso no podes usar un pote antes de la entrada. Podes usar un operacional. Se pone el pote en la entrada de, pej, un tl072. Y el tl072 no se usa como preamplificador, sino como comparador. Entonces cuando bajas el volumen en la salida del tl072 no hay resistencia, y por ende no hay filtro


----------



## frank2009

Se debe usar un cable blindado con la conexión blindada a masa, en la conexion de entrada de señal.
Otra solucion es montar el circuito en un chasis de metal con una conexion entre el chasis y la masa del circuito. (O sea la masa general del circuito, el punto común negativo).


----------



## Robo

hola, leyendo este ultimo comentario me surgio una pregunta, yo tengo unabateria de 12v que da maximo 4.5 amperios, es de esas de plomo, asi que quiero saber si hay algun problema en conectarla al amplificador( es este mismo integrado), y otra cosa, las resistencias del circuito sirven a un cuarto de vatio?, el que yo tengo le puse resistencias a medio vatio 
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

aclaraciones para todo mundo:

Todos los integrados TDA de bajos valores de potencia...trabajan con fuentes de 1A a 1.5A sobradamente...lo que varia es la tensión de entre 12Vcc hasta 20vcc+20Vcc.

La bateria que posee Robo11 puede tirar hasta 5 de esos integraditos y de hecho yo hice una etapa para la moto con 5 TDA2003 y al dia de hoy sigue funcionando y el encendido electrico funciona de maravilla...por ende la bateria de 12V 5A sobra para esa aplicación tambien.

Siempre se deben colocar cables blindados donde haya audio de baja potencia y alta impedancia...la malla debe estar soldada sólo en 1 de sus extremos al chasis o masa, tierra o ground.

saludos.


----------



## Robo

ok draco gracias por la aclaracion

que mal!, ahora andaba probando el circuito con la bateria y no me andaba,la probe con un tester y no habia nada, no marcaba ningun voltaje, encontre otra de 6v al mismo amperaje, sera que le funciona(no quiero ponerme a cargar esta bateria para encontrarme con que no sirve)
gracias


----------



## Tavo

Yo lo que te puedo asegurar es que no alimentes NUNCA uno de estos a 1A. Armé uno para un amigo a pedido, y solo tenía un transformador 10VCA 1A y se lo puse. Suena bien hasta 1/3 del volumen, luego empieza a distorsionar (recortar, clipping) que da asco. Y claro, es que el chip "pide" y no hay.

Yo diría que 1,5 amperes mmm... Mejor 2A. Mas tranquilos.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PD: Ya dejé estas porquerías desde que descubrí otros. TDA2040, 2050, 1514A, 7294, etc... Después, transistores .


----------



## MarLeyton

SALUDOS

Colega tengo una duda con este TDA yo lo maneje en una practica lo utilize una ves

ya que lo volvi a armar ya no servia el TDA no estoy segura si fue por la corrente que lo alimente de 1A 12V

tu que opinas que factor hiso fallar el TDA

Agredesco tu comentario


----------



## bocagonza

> PD: El TDA2003 pide corriente, y si no hay SE ENOJA y empieza a hacer ruido


   sabia que los integrados son inteligentes pero que tengan sentimientos XD ya solucin mi problema 9V 200mA  me faltava un poco de amperaje
Grax


----------



## Tavo

Perdón, citaste mal la parte de ese comentario, es mío.


> PD: El TDA2003 pide corriente, y si no hay SE ENOJA y empieza a hacer ruido



[IRONÍA] Este integrado es inteligente: Detecta cuando un croto lo armó desprolijo y lo alimentó incorrectamente, y se enoja (distorsiona)... [/IRONÍA]

He visto cada desastre... Que ya no me asusta que lo alimenten con una batería de 9V (de 300mA!!)

15V a ~2A es lo ideal. Va, digamos que se aproxima bastante a los 10W que promete, llegará a los 9W...

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola chicos, como les va??

Ve aca, con un amplificador de este tipo...Mi problema es que se escucha pero bajo...parece no tener ningun ruido de mal filtrado, osea que se escucha claramente pero bajito... que podra ser?? Agradesco de ante mano la ayuda...Muchas Gracias chicos..

Aca, el esquema...

Ver el archivo adjunto manual de montaje tda2003.pdf

Disculpen, me olvide de contarles las modificaciones que le hice a falta de los materiales correspondientes...

R4=2.2 Ohm
C1= Electrolitico polarizado de 1mF

Saludos...


----------



## alexctric

bueno yo soy nuevo aca tambien hice el mismo al principio me resulteron problemas pero le quite el potenciometro por que casi no le funciona bien te recomiendo poner capacitores mas grandes para eliminar el rizado

la verdad es que si se calienta bastante peero basta con un gran disipador y su ventilador


----------



## manuel90

estuve mirando tu circuito, si está bien montado no debería haber problema, a menos que le conectes un parlante con una impedancia incorrecta. Por otro lado, intenta con un potenciometro de 100k si lo necesitas nada más. Aquí tengo una versión de 20w muy pequeño que iba a usar con un celular, al final no lo hice por que no encontré los parlantes que quería  pero te aseguro que funciona.


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola chicos...Antes que nada gracias por responder...El parlante que le conecte para probarlo bien es un woofer de 12" - 250W - 8 Ohms.
Luego voy a revisar lo de las resistencias para que que sucede..Necesitaria entonces bajar la de 220 ohms no?? Saludos chicos...
Gracias por los planos de ese ampli...esta muy bueno...
Les comento que este integrado lo saque de un stereo de auto viejo, el cual no funcionaba, y bueno dije "ahh mira, entonces puedo armar un amplificador en esta misma plaqueta..." y asi resulto...Es una placa muuuy chica, con buenas pistas y tiene anti solder, por eso la aprobeche! ajaaj... Gracias chicos.. Algun otro dato que se les ocurra??

Me olvidaba, lo estoy alimentando con 12v 2A...


----------



## manuel90

Un parlante de 250w! creo que se te paso un poco ¿no crees?. Hace un tiempo intenté con un parlante pionner de 4 ohm a 180w y no sonó muy fuerte. En cambio para cada canal del circuito que te mostré uso unos que me encontré de 8 Ohm a 20W y que suena fuerte. De casualidad estas usando un TDA2003 u otro modelo?... si es un 2003 mejor prueba con 2030 a unos 18V si quieres usar un parlante de mas potencia.


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Nono, me exprese mal, lo porobe con 4 parlantes... 2 de 10w 8ohm, un mas grandecito, y este de 250w.. pero con todos pasa lo mismo...


----------



## manuel90

Lo único que se me ocurre es mala disipación del calor, el bloqueo de temperatura disminiye el volumen o lo bloquea... o a lo mejor estas luchando con un integrado en mal estado


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola Manu, gracias por la ayuda...estube hablando con mi amigo del foro "elaficionado" y me paso un circuito en el cual las resistencias que dan la ganancia eran muy altas, y las cambie por las del diagrama que me paso este chico...Asiq*UE*, ahora funciona a la perfeccion.. Muchas gracias por la ayuda ema..Un saludo...


----------



## manuel90

Que bien, ahora si, a aburrir a los vecinos con horas de música


----------



## abndol

Buenas Tardes, resulta que armé el TDA2003, pero no funciona (lo hice tal como está en el datashet), no emite ni tan siquiera un zumbido, lo estoy alimentando con 12V-1A que es lo que estará pasando?. Adjunto un pdf con la pcb que hice.  También adjunto unas fotos del mismo. 

De antemano Muchas Gracias
Ver el archivo adjunto tda2003.pdf


----------



## Estampida

Si tienes un multimetro, mide el voltaje presente en el pin 4 , este tiene que ser entre 5.5 a 6V, casi la mitad de tu alimentación, si mide cero es que no escucharas ningun sonido.


----------



## abndol

Ya medí el voltaje en el pin que mencionas, y me marca 0.3 V, será que el integrado está malo?
ya que no veo ninguna pista que esté partida. Otra cosa es que la primera vez que lo conecté explotó un capacitor que está en paralelo con el capacitor cerámico..
Gracias por responder...


----------



## 10101010

los c explotan en general cuando la tension nominal de trabajo esta superada. creo que tendras que comprar otro 2003. ojo con U


----------



## Fogonazo

10101010 dijo:


> los c explotan en general cuando la tension nominal de trabajo esta superada. ......


O mas probablemente si tienes la polaridad invertida.


----------



## abndol

en efecto el capacitor tenía la polaridad invertida, pero antes de eso  tenía un zumbido, al poner otro capacitor fue cuando ya no dio señal de vida 
Voy a probar con otro integrado...


----------



## abndol

Me parece que era la placa que estaba mala, porque ahora lo tengo en protoboard. Funciona y no tiene ruido, el único problema es que se entrecorta el audio... pero me imagino que es por el protoboard
Voy a pasarlo a placa nuevamente y ya les contaré...


----------



## Mandrake

abndol dijo:


> Me parece que era la placa que estaba mala, porque ahora lo tengo en protoboard. Funciona  . . .



Verifique que existe continuidad entre los puntos de una misma pista.
Utilice pista mas anchas y mire que no hayan residuos de cobre, entre diferentes pistas.


----------



## abndol

He revisado todas las pistas y en efecto, unas no tienen continuidad, cuando tenga tiempo haré otra placa y ya le contaré si me ha funcionado o no...
Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## abndol

No he tenido tiempo de relizar la placa, pero lo armé en una placa de esas "universales" (en Guatemala, placa perforada) funciona, pero a los dos segundos de estar encendido, se escucha pero con el volumen bajo. Será que porque no le puse pote??? o que podria estar pasando...


----------



## Mandrake

Si puede, sube una foto del circuito armado y especifique que usa como fuente de audio.



abndol dijo:


> . . . funciona, pero a los dos segundos de estar encendido, se escucha pero  con el volumen bajo. Será que porque no le puse pote??? o que podria  estar pasando...



La causa probable para que el sonido se baje, es porque el integrado se sobrecalienta. Use aislador de mica entre el integrado y el disipador (no olvide usar grasa siliconada). Verifique con el tester el voltaje de la fuente sin y con el amplificador; si la diferencia es grande, el integrado esta dañado.


----------



## abndol

Que tal Mandrake, el integrado no se calienta, lo he probado con disipador y sin disipador y no calienta.
Con respecto al voltaje, con el ampli desconectado me tira 12.9V y con el ampli conectado 9.5.


----------



## Mandrake

abndol dijo:


> Que tal Mandrake, el integrado no se calienta, lo he probado con disipador y sin disipador y no calienta.
> Con respecto al voltaje, con el ampli desconectado me tira 12.9V y con el ampli conectado 9.5.



Es muy mala idea usar el tda sin disipador, yo dañe uno sin disipador: porque queria probarlo sin carga. Recuerde que el voltaje presente en el pin 4, es la 1/2 del voltaje de la fuente con carga (mas o menos 4.5V).

El transformador que esta usando es de 9V y no de 12V como usted piensa. En el datasheet se especifica que el minimo voltaje operacional es 8V, el circuito deberia funcionar.

Que esta usando como fuente de sonido para el amplificador?


----------



## abndol

Gracias por la respuesta. La fuente de sonido  es la salida de la compu, por lo que creo que debería funcionar correctamente. y para alimentarlo estoy usando una fuente regulable de 0 a 30V. no se si eso influye???
y de nuevo gracias por responder


----------



## Mandrake

Puede usar esa fuente, siempre y cuando que el maximo voltaje operativo del TDA2003 sea de 18V. Tal vez la tarjeta de sonido tenga como opcion amplificador en la salida, deshabilite esa opcion desde el panel de control o el mezclador de windows.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Podria ser la fuente, podria ser problema de amperaje y no de voltaje, puede deberse a eso yo usaba siempre una fuente minimo de 2 Amp porque cuando le metia de 1 se entrecortaba el sonido y es debido al consumo del integrado prueba con eso saludos y suerte


----------



## Robo

si, es la corriente, yo la primera vez que hice el amplificador, lo use con 18 v, pero con baterias de 9v en serie, y me daban una corriente de 500ma, pero cuando me arme una fuente de 2 a mejoro notablemente


----------



## neruvian

hola yo hice un ampli con un tda 2002 pero se escucha bien solo por unos minutos y luego distorciona mal. algien me podria ayudar


----------



## Robo

neruvian, primero necesitamos saber comolo montaste y te colaboramos
saludos y bienvenido al foro


----------



## abndol

Gracias por tu respuesta Robo11, lo he probado con una fuente de PC. y es más se calienta demasiado el integrado. Con el la fuente regulada no caliente nada...


----------



## Robo

hola abdnol, esos tda se calientan bastante, le debes poner un didipador para reducir ese calor, ademas se calientan por la potencia que tienen que disipar, para eso el hueco en el integrado


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Es verdad debes usar un disipador algo "generoso" saludos


----------



## neruvian

utilice este diseño 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ha no se como cargar la imagen jeje


----------



## asrelial

hola a todos, resulta que yo tambien tengo problemas con el tda2003, tengo 2, arme un pcb y conecte todos los componentes pero a penas le subo el volumen y empiza a a entre-cortarse el audio, ademas lo dejo sin audio he igual se calienta demaciado.

Lo he revisado muchas veces, cambie los capacitores de entrada de voltaje (filtro) y el 470uf, incluso el tda2003 lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc, lo curioso es que armo el mismo circuito en una protoboard y suena de maravilla y el tda queda frio.
el parlante es de 4omh y la entrada es de un Ipod y le tengo un disipador de una fuente de pc que destartale.

creo que tengo el mismo problema que manuel90

Lei lo de las resistencias y voy revisarlas pero si alguien sabe que mas puede ser le agradeciria que me lo dijera.

asi es como lo monte solo que a la entrada de voltaje le puse otro capacitor de 100uf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y yo me pregunto: Por que diablos no leen el datasheet?????
El esquema recomendado del TDA2003 es este:

Y la explicación es esta:



Creo que el problema está claro, no?
Y además hay que usar el PCB del datasheet.


----------



## asrelial

mmm pues puse esa linea, revice resistencias y me dio por colocar r2 no 2.2 sino de 2.7 asi la ganancia es 81.48  y pensando que era mal contacto llene las pistas con estaño, ahora ya no se calienta cuando lo conecto a la fuente (de pc), ahora ocurre algo mas raro, cuando lo conecto al Ipod y le doy play a un volumen bajo se calienta como un horno, y si detengo la musica este igual se sigue calentando.
PD: el capacitor C1 es de 10uf a 3v y yo lo tengo a 50v.
pD2: Que es mas recomendable, juntar el negativo (pata 3) al discipador o separarlos?


----------



## manuel90

Hola asrelial, me gustaria ver el diseño de tu pcb, tan vez sea ruido... los TDA's no se por que son tan complicados.:enfadado:


----------



## abndol

Que tal neruvian, me podrías pasar tu diseño???
Gracias


----------



## asrelial

pues basicamente es es la imagen es la imagen que puse al principio pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras aunque la imagen de esta camara no es muy buena asi que no creo que valgan mucho XD

aqui hay una resistencia suelta de 2.2 pero por detras solde otra de 2.7, entonces no se preocupen por eso


y aca esta por detras, se puede ver el reemplazo de la resistencia y esta la linea que me recomendo ezavalla soldado de la pata 2 a la 4, porciero lo que esta mas abajo es un de un filtro pasa bajo pero esta completamente aislado por lo qeu no hay problema


Espero haber sido claro y gracias por intentar ayudarme

IMPORTANTE DETALLE
acabo de notar que c5 (100nf) y R3 (1 hom) en la imagen que yo puse estan antes de c4 (1000uf) pero en el datasheet estan despues.
podra ser esto el fallo??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

asrelial dijo:


> IMPORTANTE DETALLE
> acabo de notar que c5 (100nf) y R3 (1 hom) en la imagen que yo puse estan antes de c4 (1000uf) pero en el datasheet estan despues.
> *podra ser esto el fallo??*



No necesariamente, pero es una buena causa para que el amplificador oscile (ese es tu problema), así que ponelos donde corresponde.


----------



## manuel90

Dios mio! que cosa tan enredada para trabajar, mira, cuando se trabaja con señales siempre es bueno pensar bien como van a ir las pistas del circuito, te sugiero que aprendas a manejar algún software de diseño de circuitos como Eagle y puedes ver algunos tutoriales para hacer estos circuitos en taringa.net.

Aqui te dejo un circuito que tengo montado y que es totalmente funcional.


----------



## asrelial

jajjajaja, es cierto que es algo desordenado pero cada quien se entiende con su "desorden", cosa es que la causa era que tenia donde no debia R3 y C5, ya lo solucione y anda de maravilla ahora es conseguir un parlante de 15w a 4 hom y tendre mi subwoofer.
Gracias


----------



## manuel90

aaa que bien... ahora a cansar a los vecinos con mucha música... todo el día


----------



## zxeth

Buenas noches. Queria aclarar un buen punto que nadie se dio cuenta.
Primero antes que nada, alguien alguna vez en su vida leyo el datasheet? datasheet tda2003
En el data NUNCA dice que soporta parlantes de 8ohms. Eso me paso ami anteriormente, no me di cuenta y este no funcionaba. Fijense que todos los que preguntan hicieron lo mismo, todos conectaron parlante de 8ohms


----------



## asrelial

sonara mas pasito el sonido pero no creo que eso afecte el funcionamiento en si pero mis parlantes son de 4ohms, por cierto manuel90 ese ampli con que fuente lo alimentas. 






por cierto, vuelvo y pregunto:
debo aislar o conectar el tda2003 al disipador?


----------



## abndol

Está vivo!!! jaja Por fin puede hacer funcionar el ampli... (con otro pcb)
El problema era que estaba conectando la resistencia de 2.2Ω en donde va la de 220Ω.
ya lo cambié y problema resuelto. 
Gracias a todos por su ayuda...


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Y por fin que fuente usaste seguiste usando la de 12 a 1A comenta saludos


----------



## messias

el tda 2003 y2002 te funcionan de maravilla hasta con 4.5 v. yo lo hice funcionar de maravilla con un cargador de celular de ese voltaje y de amperaje muy bajo y no me dio problema alguno


----------



## abndol

Que tal Somacruz, al final encontré una fuente de 14V. - 1A. El TDA casi no calienta pero si tiene algo de ruido (no mucho)
Con respecto a lo que dice messias, no lo he probado, lo que había probado es con una fuente de 12V - 900mA y tenía una ruido horrible y además el integrado calentaba en exceso.
Saludos..


----------



## manuel90

Internamente hay un transformador que reparé, rectificado da un poco más de 12V, uso un rectificador de media onda que esta en un integrado(que saque de una fuente de un pc) y un par de diodos para completar el puente; para el ruido utilizo dos capacitores de 1000uF/16V para que no hallan problemas con los bajos cuando escucho rock o electrónica .

Yo tengo los TDA's aislados, antes estaban unidos a tierra por el disipador y por alguna razón generan una sobre carga.

Respecto al comentario de que no se pueden usar parlantes de 8 Ohm, pues me sorprende, ya que la mayoria de diseños que he encontrado usan este valor ...


----------



## nicefactory

manuel90 dijo:


> estuve mirando tu circuito, si está bien montado no debería haber problema, a menos que le conectes un parlante con una impedancia incorrecta. Por otro lado, intenta con un potenciometro de 100k si lo necesitas nada más. Aquí tengo una versión de 20w muy pequeño que iba a usar con un celular, al final no lo hice por que no encontré los parlantes que quería  pero te aseguro que funciona.



men me pueden dar por favor la lista  de componentes pa este amplificador de  20 w


----------



## Cacho

nicefactory dijo:


> men me pueden dar por favor la lista  de componentes pa este amplificador de  20 w


Es simple: Te sentás, lápiz y papel en mano y te ponés a anotar componente por componente.

Nadie tiene ganas de trabajar ni *por *ni *para *vos. Trabajar *junto con* vos es otra cosa.
Y te recomiendo tener muy presente que el 90% del trabajo se espera que lo hagas vos mismo, el otro 10% podés hacerlo junto con el resto del foro.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## jorge morales

por aqui les dejo un diagrama 2.1 con tda2003, espero que les agrade, esta muy completo


----------



## DOSMETROS

asrelial dijo:


> por cierto, vuelvo y pregunto:
> debo aislar o conectar el tda2003 al disipador?


 

Si conectás la aleta al disipador es probable que zumbe  , si no lo hace dejalo asi .

Si zumba le ponés mica , grasa siliconada y virola plástica y luego conectas el disipador a masa  , aunque te suene loco eso suele solucionar el tema de UMMMMM .

Saludos !


----------



## asrelial

OK muchas gracias DOSMETROS, por cieto!



Cacho dijo:


> Es simple: Te sentás, lápiz y papel en mano y te ponés a anotar componente por componente.
> 
> Nadie tiene ganas de trabajar ni *por *ni *para *vos. Trabajar *junto con* vos es otra cosa.
> Y te recomiendo tener muy presente que el 90% del trabajo se espera que lo hagas vos mismo, el otro 10% podés hacerlo junto con el resto del foro.
> 
> Saludos y bienvenido al foro.



Excelente bienvenida
jajajajaj


----------



## zxeth

Como dice el titulo, hoy estaba probando mis 3 tda2003 con 6 parlantes de 8ohms haciendo que en total me den 3 pares de 4ohms. Bueno al principio todo bien, pero en una parte desconecte los parlantes y note algo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy raro. Puse el volumen del mp7 a todo lo que da y se escuchaba la musica muy levemente sin parlantes. 

Alguien sabe porque puede ser?. Yo pienso que debe ser algun capacitor o algo, como ya saben la mayoria, los parlantes piezoelectricos son "como un tipo de capacitor", aunque en realidad tendrian que ser una placa que por induccion de voltaje cambie su forma estirandose y asi producir un sonido. Veo si con algo puedo grabar el sonido que producen y subirlo ya que es muy debil el ruido


----------



## Tavo

JAJAJA


Lo mismo me pasó a mi hace un tiempo, pero con un amplificador de 120W rms con cuatro 2N3055. Me volví loco, no lo podía creer!!! 

Y si, los transistores emiten música. Ponía el amplificador "al palo", a todo lo que da, y se escuchaban claramente los agudos, las voces principalmente. Es un fenómeno increíble.

Viste este post alguna vez?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/lampara-emite-sonido-30528/

Me pasó a mi hace tiempo..

Saludos.


----------



## betodj

Y que tal este fly back que reproduce musica... (topico llamado bocinas de plasma)

(enlace proporcionado por el colega borjas1234567)


----------



## Tavo

Ah bueno!! No lo puedo creer!!

*Como es que funciona eso??* Así me quedé!! 

Música modulada, como hacen?


----------



## Eduardo

Tavo dijo:


> Ah bueno!! No lo puedo creer!!
> *Como es que funciona eso??* Así me quedé!!
> Música modulada, como hacen?


Variando la intensidad de la descarga hacés variar la presión del aire en esa zona --> generás sonido.
http://www.google.com/search?q=plasma+tweeter+OR+speaker


----------



## zxeth

jajajaja ese ya lo vi, bah uno parecido, estan dando vueltas por todo el foro


----------



## Tavo

Realmente es increíble... Me gustaría hacerlo algún día, pero nunca tuve suerte con el alto voltaje.. JEJE

Gracias por la explicación Eduardo.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

Tavo dijo:


> JAJAJA
> 
> 
> Lo mismo me pasó a mi hace un tiempo, pero con un amplificador de 120W rms con cuatro 2N3055. Me volví loco, no lo podía creer!!!
> 
> Y si, los transistores emiten música. Ponía el amplificador "al palo", a todo lo que da, y se escuchaban claramente los agudos, las voces principalmente. Es un fenómeno increíble.
> 
> Viste este post alguna vez?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/lampara-emite-sonido-30528/
> 
> Me pasó a mi hace tiempo..
> 
> Saludos.


los cables del transformador (casero el trafo)también emiten música muy suave,se nota mas con una carga fantasma a la salida (arreglo de resistencias,para  simular los parlantes)al palo claro


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Hola una pregunta tengo entendido que se puede alterar la ganancia del TDA2003 lo que pasa es que quiero armar uno pero en la aplicacion no debe sonar muy fuerte es decir necesito que se escuche un poco mas bajo quiero saber si es posible y que componente deberia alterar para que digamos de unos 5Wpor su atencion gracias


----------



## zxeth

resistencia en la entrada, no es necesario cambiar la ganancia para que se escuche enos, si para que se escuche mas


----------



## asrelial

Ver el archivo adjunto 39597

la ganancia se altera modificando R1(220) y R2(2.2), la formula es R1/R2
y para que te suene a 5W ponele un parlante de 4ohm de impedancia y te da entre 5.5 y 6 W


----------



## manuel90

Amigo, un consejo de aquí y para toda tu vida. Estos foros han permitido que muchos resolvamos dudas que tenemos al hacer o diseñar algo. 
Pero no hay que crear dependencia para resolver las cosas más sencillas, si quieres de verdad aprender, busca el porqué, luego si aun no puedes, pregunta. 

Eso hace la diferencia entre el verdadero profesional y el que no... saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Increible y eso que arme muchos de esos y no sabia queasi se podia alterar la gananancia lo que es no saber leer el datasheet muchas gracias asrelial


----------



## zxeth

el tema es que, me imagino yo, que al aumentar la ganancia aumentas el ruido que este produce. Osino se pondria tremenda ganancia y cualquier amplificador podria hacer sonar 500w sin distorcion


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, tengo un problemita con el TDA2003, arme el circuito tal como indica el datasheet, lo estoy alimentando con 15vdc, y amplificar amplifica, pero me mete un ruido insoportable independiente de si tiene señal o no. Quisiera saber si alguno tubo este problema o alguna idea de que puede ser.

Adjunto un esquema del pcb, el resto del circuito funciona perfectamente.

Gracias de antemano, Martin


----------



## zxeth

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problemita con el TDA2003, arme el circuito tal como indica el datasheet, lo estoy alimentando con 15vdc, y amplificar amplifica, pero me mete un ruido insoportable independiente de si tiene señal o no. Quisiera saber si alguno tubo este problema o alguna idea de que puede ser.
> 
> Adjunto un esquema del pcb, el resto del circuito funciona perfectamente.
> 
> Gracias de antemano, Martin



que fuente usas?, que integrados son los otros 2?, haceme un plano de la alimentacion de la fuente


----------



## tinchorojo89

Gracias por responder, la alimentacion es con un trafo de 12v 100w, 8a aprox, tiene 8cap de 4700uf x 25v y 1 de 0.22uf poliester.
los otros integrados de potencia son 2 tda7377, uno con 4 canales y el otro con 2 en puente, el ultimo es un tl071 para filtro de graves.
todo anda de 10 menos es tda2003, no creo q sea tema de alimentacion, corriente no le falta y filtrado tampoco, ademas los sintomas los sufririan tambien los demas canales, tengo la idea de que es algo en corto pero no lo puedo encontrar, cuando pueda subo fotos del circuito para que las vean a ver si hay algo mal.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## asrelial

pues yo me hice un subwoofer con el tda2003 y me entro 2 ruidos, el primero como un shhhh, y se intencifica cuando toco la punta del potenciometro, lo curioso es que revice continuidad no habia pero aun asi se intencificaba el shhh, lo quite pegandole un cable de masa al trasero del potenciometro. el segundo ruido no lo he podido quitar, es un sonido como de motor de nevera pero muy grave y casi no lo escucho (mi nevera tiene como 20 años, es muy muy vieja)


----------



## zxeth

Yo tenia un ruido muy parecido al tuyo, lo que tiene el tda 2003 es que es muy ruidoso y molesto cuando se los conecta con otros amplificadores en la misma fuente. Fijate que el tda2003 no soporta parlantes de 8ohms y si sigue asi ponele un capacitor de 0,47uf entre la entrada(+) y la masa(-). 
Si de ah te empieza a funcionar bien agregale un tl071 antes de la entrada sin amplificacion ya que si pones una resisntencia en la entrada con un capacitor se forma un filtro pasa bajos =)


----------



## Introtuning

Buenas gente.
Tengo armado el esquema del datasheet del TDA2003.Funciona muy bien conectado a un celular o un mp3.
Pero su trabajo real era sobre una pc.
El problema es que al conectarlo en ella se toma los sonidos del disco rígidsea tiene un zumbido sobre los parlantes que suena al ritmo de la luz roja del cpu.
Pasaba con los parlantes originales de la pc que bienen con un ampli dentro..Pero al tener una amplificación tan pobre ni se notaba.

Pero ahora tapa el sonido de la musica.

El cable de señal es
 mallado,con eso solucione un poco la distorcion..

Quisiera que me sercioren si poniendo un cap en + de la entrada de señal se soluciona y de que valor seria.o como lo calculo.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## asrelial

men si eso te pasaba con otros parlantes el problema es de la board que esta metiendo el ruido a la targeta de sonido y de la targeta pasa al amplificador, a mi me pasa que cuando en la casa apagan o prenden una luz o incluso cuando tocan el timbre se escucha un prsshhhh en subwoofer que hize con ese tda.


----------



## pipa09

Introtuning dijo:


> Buenas gente.
> Tengo armado el esquema del datasheet del TDA2003.Funciona muy bien conectado a un celular o un mp3.
> Pero su trabajo real era sobre una pc.
> El problema es que al conectarlo en ella se toma los sonidos del disco rígidsea tiene un zumbido sobre los parlantes que suena al ritmo de la luz roja del cpu.
> Pasaba con los parlantes originales de la pc que bienen con un ampli dentro..Pero al tener una amplificación tan pobre ni se notaba.
> 
> Pero ahora tapa el sonido de la musica.
> 
> El cable de señal es
> mallado,con eso solucione un poco la distorcion..
> 
> Quisiera que me sercioren si poniendo un cap en + de la entrada de señal se soluciona y de que valor seria.o como lo calculo.
> 
> Gracias desde ya.


No lo estars alimentando con la fuente de la pc verdad? Se puede eliminar un poco esas interferencias con algun capacitor bien cerca de los CI.


----------



## Introtuning

Pipa si lo estoy alimentando con la misma fuente de la pc.
Pero ese no es el problema.Pues al conectar la señal desde un celular este ruido se va.

Asrelial es lo que estaba pensando.Pero lo pregunte porque los parlantes que tenia antes también trae un amplificador dentro del parlante y pensé que tal vez era problema de filtrado y que los dos amplificadores tenían el mismo problema.
Pero voy a ver si consigo una placa de audio y si se soluciona el problema.

Gracias compañeros.


----------



## Tavo

Damián, *el problema es que lo estás alimentando con la misma fuente de la PC.*

*¿Y por qué se siente ese ruido cuando conectás el ampli a la PC y no el teléfono al ampli?*
Muy sencillo, porque cuando conectás la fuente de sonido (placa de sonido) de la PC al ampli, estás compartiendo el mismo GND, el de la motherboard (placa madre) y el de la fuente. Y es ahí donde se forman algún que otro problema de oscilación y esos ruidos se te meten al chip.

*¿Solución?*
*1)* Cambiar de fuente de alimentación.
*2)* Es muy posible que ese ruido se atenúe un poco si intercalás un capacitor de 100pF entre la entrada de sonido del chip (lo más cerca posible) y GND. Puede que ese capacitor se "coma" alguna oscilación de alta frecuencia.
Si no sucede nada, podrías probar con uno más grande, algo como 220pF. Misma ubicación.

*¿Y que seguridad tengo yo de que es la fuente de la PC la que mete ruidos?*
Muy simple, conectá unos auriculares directamente a la salida de la placa de sonido, y vas a ver que ya no se oye ese ruido molesto. Los auriculares son pasivos -> no tienen alimentación de DC -> entonces ese el el problema, la alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Gracias tavo.Voy a conectarlo a la otra fuente que tengo y ver que pasa.
El otro ampli el que ya trae también hace eso así  que calculo que es la alimentación por lo que decís.
Pero en teoría si trae un amplificador de serie en el parlante y se alimenta con 12v de la fuente misma de la pc tiene que ser factible conectarlo así
solo habría que ver como sacar todo el ruido.

Gracia


----------



## Tavo

Claro que es factible...
A la empresa que fabrica las PC's *NO le conviene* instalar otra fuente aparte para alimentar el amplificador...

También habría que ver de que marca es la fuente de PC, ya que si es una de esas chinas es obvio que algún ruido de alta frecuencia va a meter. Y lo mismo con la placa de sonido, si es integrada en la motherboard o si es aparte. La calidad de la motherboard...

Todo influye.
Pero lo más probable es la alimentación. Fijate de conseguir un transformador de dicroica (los electrónicos NO, uno laminado, lineal), rectificarlo y filtrarlo...  Apuesto que se van a ir bastante los ruidos, ya no van a molestar.. Y la corriente que entrega el transformador de dicroica es más que suficiente para alimentar al ampli.
Para amplificadores integrados de hasta 18Vcc de alimentación, esos transformadores son perfectos!

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Lo conecte a la fuente que tengo en el banco de trabajo y sigue con lo mismo tavo
Asi que voy a optar por conseguir una placa de sonido.
Gracias.

Ps:Usando cualquiera de las dos fuentes si lo conecto al celu o un mp3 no se escuchan ruidos.


----------



## Tavo

De nuevo, estamos tratando con fuentes de PC.

Por eso a mi nunca me convencieron para alimentar cualquier cosa, más que para lo que fueron diseñadas: PC's.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09

Introtuning dijo:


> Pipa si lo estoy alimentando con la misma fuente de la pc.
> 
> Ese SI es el problema!!
> 
> 
> 
> Introtuning dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Pues al conectar la señal desde un celular este ruido se va.
> 
> 
> Bueno....esto ya te lo explicaron bien!!
> 
> 
> 
> Introtuning dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo conecte a la fuente que tengo en el banco de trabajo y sigue con lo mismo tavo
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De que tipo es la otra fuente?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Introtuning

Son dos fuentes de pc unidas y la alimentación la saco de un lm338.
Cambie el cable de señal por uno mallado que llo tengo y se fue un poco.voy a ponerle el cap y ver si baja un poco mas.
Los cables de los parlantes no tienen que ser mallados no???

Gracias a los dos por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## pipa09

Introtuning dijo:


> Son dos fuentes de pc unidas y la alimentación la saco de un lm338.
> .


 
No tenes un transformador comun? o de ultima una bateria, aunque sea de 9V, para probar!!!



Introtuning dijo:


> Los cables de los parlantes no tienen que ser mallados no???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, no hace falta que sean mallados, solo los que manejan la señal de bajo nivel!!
> 
> 
> 
> Introtuning dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a los dos por la ayuda prestada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De nada!!!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Tavo

> *o de ultima una bateria, aunque sea de 9V, para probar!!!*


No pipa, las baterías de 9V solo pueden drenar 300mA a máximo. No sirve ni para arrancar!
Para que un TDA2003 ande bien, se necesitan 1,5A en la fuente. Con un transformador de 1A NO alcanza.

Otra cosa (damián):
Vos SI tenés una batería para probar. La de la moto. Con esa alimentación descartás cualquier ruido proveniente de la alimentación. Fijate, sacá dos cables de la batería y probá así... Vas a ver como cambia la cosa, y mucho.



Introtuning dijo:


> Los cables de los parlantes no tienen que ser mallados no???


No. Con cables comunes es suficiente, obvio, no escatimando sección (cables muy finos, no).

Hacé esas pruebas y contá que tal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

Tavo dijo:


> No pipa, las baterías de 9V solo pueden drenar 300mA a máximo. No sirve ni para arrancar!
> 
> Vos SI tenés una batería para probar. La de la moto.



Es cierto no alcanza con la batería de 9 ni a palos.
Lo de la batería de la moto es muy buena opción.ya que entrega 6A hora
Mañana lo estaré probando.
Los cables son los que trae el parlante.Son de 0.5.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## zxeth

Introtuning dijo:


> Es cierto no alcanza con la batería de 9 ni a palos.


Porque no?, son 300mA/h,una bateria no es como una fuente conversora, sino que es una fuente que puede dar ese amperaje en una hora, no tiene limite de corriente. Puede tener tanto 1amp/hora como 2amp 1/2 hora o 1/2amp 2horas.
Estimando que el consumo MAXIMO es de 1.5A, el consumo medio debe estar entre el amper. Si tomamos el consumo maximo una bateria de 9v te durarian 0.2hs, osea 12 minutos. Si es de "PRUEBA" no vas a tener el ampli prendido mas de 2 minutos, yo te recomiendo seriamente que pongas 40 pesos argentinos mas (como 10U$s) y te compres una fuente de 12v 4amp si es estereo y 12v 2amp si es mono, casi nunca los amplificadores llegan a su tope maximo te corriente. Ami 6tda's juntos me consumieron 3ampers a maxima potencia en 12 parlantes de 8ohms haciendo un paralelo de a 2 para que me den los 4ohms, y son de 15watts cada parlante.


----------



## pipa09

zxeth dijo:


> Porque no?, son 300mA/h,una bateria no es como una fuente conversora, sino que es una fuente que puede dar ese amperaje en una hora, no tiene limite de corriente. Puede tener tanto 1amp/hora como 2amp 1/2 hora o 1/2amp 2horas.
> Estimando que el consumo MAXIMO es de 1.5A, el consumo medio debe estar entre el amper. Si tomamos el consumo maximo una bateria de 9v te durarian 0.2hs, osea 12 minutos. Si es de "PRUEBA" no vas a tener el ampli prendido mas de 2 minutos, .


 
Yo no queria discutir pero bue.........Es  lo mas simple para que se saque la duda si verdaderamente el problema es su fuente de alimentacion!!


----------



## Introtuning

zxeth dijo:


> yo te recomiendo seriamente que pongas 40 pesos argentinos mas (como 10U$s)



Primero vos sos de capital.
A mi me sale 10 pesos una duracel de 9V
Me salio 38 pesos una fuente de 12v 600 ma.
Y hace dos semanas que no tengo labursea que hay que hacer con lo que uno tiene a mano.Armar un tda2003 te da una idea de el dinero con el que cuento para un hobbie.

Segundo aclare que no era drama de alimentación aparentemente.
Alimentado con la pc tiene interferencia
Alimentado con un fuente de pc aparte tiene interferencia
Alimentado con una bateria de 12v 6a/h sige con interferencia,pero un 30% menos
Volví a alimentarlo con la misma pc de donde saco la señal y desapareció la interferencia.
Muevo la salida de la placa de sonido y aumenta la interferencia
Lo conecto a una ibm que arme ayer y no da ni un solo ruido.

Problema solucionado.Salida de 3.5 de la placa de audio de la pc haciendo falso contacto

Gracias por todo.

PSipa no te ofendas pero no es discutir.es tratar de enseñarle a alguien conceptos que no sabe o no entiende.
Gracias de todas formas


----------



## pipa09

Introtuning dijo:


> PSipa no te ofendas pero no es discutir.es tratar de enseñarle a alguien conceptos que no sabe o no entiende.
> Gracias de todas formas


 No me ofende para nada, me alegro que hayas solucionado tu problema!!! 
Saludos!!


----------



## Tavo

zxeth dijo:


> Porque no?, son 300mA/h,una bateria no es como una fuente conversora, sino que es una fuente que puede dar ese amperaje en una hora, no tiene limite de corriente. Puede tener tanto 1amp/hora como 2amp 1/2 hora o 1/2amp 2horas.
> Estimando que el consumo MAXIMO es de 1.5A, el consumo medio debe estar entre el amper. Si tomamos el consumo maximo una bateria de 9v te durarian 0.2hs, osea 12 minutos. Si es de "PRUEBA" no vas a tener el ampli prendido mas de 2 minutos, yo te recomiendo seriamente que pongas 40 pesos argentinos mas (como 10U$s) y te compres una fuente de 12v 4amp si es estereo y 12v 2amp si es mono, casi nunca los amplificadores llegan a su tope maximo te corriente. Ami 6tda's juntos me consumieron 3ampers a maxima potencia en 12 parlantes de 8ohms haciendo un paralelo de a 2 para que me den los 4ohms, y son de 15watts cada parlante.



Iba a discutir pero no tengo ni ganas. La práctica y la lógica (nunca probé eso en la realidad) me dice que con una batería de 9V no podés alimentar a un TDA2003 NI 4 minutos.

Sonar, seguro que va sonar, con 100mW a la salida, y la tensión de alimentación (de primera, a los 2 seg) va a caer hasta unos 3V, o quizá menos.

Y medí la potencia de la salida de audio, con la entrada del ampli al palo; vas a ver que no llegás a los 2W ni loco.


----------



## Introtuning

Bastaaaaa
Ya fue compañeros.
El tema es que lo vuelvo a conectar a la pc y ooootra ves lo mismo.Voy a esperar a terminar de configurar la IBM y lo dejo en esa que no distorsiona para nada.
Gracias a todos.
Y un dato ya comentado es que este integrado por chico y barato que sea no hay porque dudar de su funcionamiento. Dándole el amperaje que pide no distorsiona y una potencia increíble.(para los 6 pesos argentinos que vale)

Ahora mi idea es hacer uno stereo.Alguno tendrá un esquema de esto???
Porque todos los que vi son simplemente dos PCB uno pegado al otro.
Pregunto por si hay alguien que sepa de algún "esquema" que comparta el filtrado de la entrada y alimentación.
Todo esto para hacer el PCB mas chico.
Si alguien vio alguno que pase por alto que me avise.

Repito no que sean dos tda separados sino un esquema que implemente dos tda 2003
Solo el esquema después yo me lio de armar el pcb
A Y tampoco en modo puente.

Gracias por la ayuda prestada nuevamente.

PS:Tavo tendrás idea quien tenga en Bahia tda 1524???
No lo puedo conseguir.


----------



## Tavo

> PS:Tavo tendrás idea quien tenga en Bahia tda 1524???
> No lo puedo conseguir.


Nop... Yo una vez compré uno en Katión (La Plata) para hacer el amplificador con TDA7377 de Mnicolau, pero al final hice la potencia sola, sin preamplificador.
Y el chip me quedó... Es de Philips Original. 

Este chip vale lo mismo que hace varios meses, $11,30. (en Katión)

Saludos.
PS: No pensás que podríamos hacer un canje? jeje... Estoy necesitando algunas compuertas digitales y otras yerbas similares... Flips-Flops...


----------



## zxeth

Tavo dijo:


> PS: No pensás que podríamos hacer un canje? jeje... Estoy necesitando algunas compuertas digitales y otras yerbas similares... Flips-Flops...





Las yerbas talvez si   jajajajajjajajaja,


 que parlantes tenes que mover con los tda2003?
Por ahi yo hice un ampli te EN TOTAL 9pesos que da creo que hasta 4watts, no me acuerdo muy bie, pero ese lo alimentaba con una bateria de gel y me duraba 5horas andando al mango


----------



## antiworldx

Oye che! ya intentaste lo siguiente?

Si la pc tiene conectada la tierra fisica, flotala, o si esta flotada, instalala. Esto me suena a que tienes una componente de DC por la tierra y esta descargandose por el amplificador a las bocinas por algun punto. Probaste usando solo audifonos? 

Estoy casi seguro que el problema es una componente de DC fugandose a travez del TDA,


----------



## electroni

heli dijo:


> El TDA2003 incluye varios circuitos de protección por lo que es muy dificil que se queme,  se desconecta al detectar sobrecargas.
> Probablemente sea un problema de disipación, comprueba que el disipador sea adecuado y que esté bién atornillado y con grasa de silicona.
> También puede ser un problema de picos de tensión excesiva en la alimentación, no debería ser superior a 18V.
> La datasheet del TDA2003: http://eu.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf



hola amigo tengo un proble con mi amplificador, es que se recalinta el integrado y hay un zumbido no se que puede ser eso ya intente con cambiarle el condensador de pasabajos y nada que sera


----------



## antiworldx

Esa falla por lo general es síntoma de que el integrado esta dañado.


----------



## electroni

pero si el integrado lo cambie es completamente nuevo



zxeth dijo:


> Las yerbas talvez si   jajajajajjajajaja,
> 
> 
> que parlantes tenes que mover con los tda2003?
> Por ahi yo hice un ampli te EN TOTAL 9pesos que da creo que hasta 4watts, no me acuerdo muy bie, pero ese lo alimentaba con una bateria de gel y me duraba 5horas andando al mango



amigo es  que se me recalienta el integrado............


----------



## Fogonazo

electroni dijo:


> pero si el integrado lo cambie es completamente nuevo
> 
> amigo es  que se me recalienta el integrado............



¿ Revisaste la fuente de alimentación, tensión y rizado ?


----------



## zxeth

fotos?, a veces ayudan mucho, mas que nada la parte de arriba y abajo de la pcb


----------



## electroni

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Revisaste la fuente de alimentación, tensión y rizado ?



nada amigola fuente no es por la cambie y sige lo mismo


----------



## antiworldx

Repito...



antiworldx dijo:


> Esa falla por lo general es síntoma de que el integrado esta dañado.



Zumbidos, calentamientos, voltajes donde no deberian, exceso consumo de corriente...


----------



## yunniojose

hola, yo realice un amplificador con tda 2003, y revisando entre unas guías  encontré un circuito  con una modificación que sirve para darle mas potencia Abajo te dejo la majen con dicha modificación,. En cuanto a tu problema has lo que yo hice en mi ampli. coloque un potenciometro   ala entrada de audio esto para  manejar el nivel de audio del ampli hasta un nivel donde no te distorsione al subirle a la pc. yo tengo un ampli con este tda 2003 en mi bmx con una batería de 12V por 3 AMP. y funciona bien de esa manera.


----------



## Fogonazo

yunniojose dijo:


> hola, yo realice un amplificador con tda 2003, y* revisando entre unas guías  encontré un circuito  con una modificación que sirve para darle mas potencia *Abajo te dejo la majen con dicha modificación,. ......


No le estas dando mayor potencia, solo estas ajustando la ganancia del circuito de forma casi imperceptible.

*4* resistencias en paralelo de *10 Ω *dan como resultado *2,5 Ω*.
¿ Por que no poner una sola de *2,7 Ω* o *2,4 Ω* ?


----------



## Tavo

Lo mismo pensé yo. (respecto a lo de Fogo)

El TDA2003 solo puede entregar 10W. No le pidan más que eso, porque los vatios no son mágicos, no se multiplican ni se suman (obviamente hablando solo y solo del chip armado como corresponde, y alimentado como corresponde).


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> No le estas dando mayor potencia, solo estas ajustando la ganancia del circuito de forma casi imperceptible.
> 
> *4* resistencias en paralelo de *10 Ω *dan como resultado *2,5 Ω*.
> ¿ Por que no poner una sola de *2,7 Ω* o *2,4 Ω* ?



La resistencia de 2,2 ohms se suele quemar, bueno eso me pasaba ami con este ampli y el 2050. Lo ideal es poner una de 5watts no poner 4 resistencias de 10 porque es lo mismo y gastas mucho lugar


----------



## yunniojose

hola a todos lo que quise decir es que se obtiene un mejor sonido, el sonido mejora, yo lo hice de esa manera, recuerden que la electronica al igual que cualquier materia se tratra por una parte de provar y experimentar diferentes configuraciones para obtener el resultado deseado.

gracias por el dato fogo, tienes razon,  en vez de dolocar 4 resistores puedo colocar uno que sea equivalente al paralelo de estas cuatro.l


----------



## electroni

varatog dijo:


> listo ya ta trabajando bien, el pedasito ahora es pasarlo a impreso q programa recomiendan ustedes trakmaker pcbwizard o algun otro.
> 
> e utilizado pcb wizard lo e echo manualmente
> por favor si algin lo puede revisar y decirme si esta bien o mal, una cosa es que al hacerlo asi me quedan algunas patas q debieran ir a tierra aisladas eso esta mal verdad.
> alli les dejo porfa
> 
> les agradesco de antemano
> 
> ---edit---
> hey como lo puedo alimentar, con una bateria, algun transformador q vendan, somo le han echo ustedes.



amigo lo puedes alimentar con una bateria de moto que es de 12v o de 9v, de igualmodo con un transformador.....con respecto ala pista le falta unir la masa


----------



## Tavo

zxeth dijo:


> La resistencia de 2,2 ohms se suele quemar, bueno eso me pasaba ami con este ampli y el 2050. *Lo ideal es poner una de 5watts* no poner 4 resistencias de 10 porque es lo mismo y gastas mucho lugar



Que animal!!! 

No es necesario que la resistencia sea de tanta potencia! Una resistencia de 5W es un pedazo de material ahí, que además de quedar feo a la vista, estás gastando dinero al p***.
Con poner una de 1/2 o 1W ya es suficiente.

Y si la de 1/4 se quema, es porque algo anda mal, es precisamente porque el amplificador cada tanto está oscilando... Y no es chiste "tapar" ese problema... 

Saludos!


----------



## Tekk Blade

Buen día.

El asunto es el siguiente:
Hace poco me dio la curiosidad de armar un amplificador de sonido y buscando en internet encontre un diagrama que utiliza el integrado TDA2004, bueno, quise probar con uno para ver que tal suena. No tengo mucha práctica con esto de los amplificadores de sonido, así que seguí al pie de la letra lo que sugería la hoja de datos "datasheet". El sonido es potente, pero la calidad no es muy buena recalco que no tengo mucha practica con los amplificadores de sonido pero basandome en la teoría, pareciera que el amplificador no responde a muy altas o bajas frecuencias (me da la impresion que las esta truncando).

Bajando el volumen de la fuente se escucha un "poco" mejor pero sobra decir que no muy fuerte y además sigue el efecto que mensione.

Otra cosa que se me ocurrio es diseñar un filtro (aunque creo que no debería ser necesario). Diseñe el filtro para que filtre altas y bajas frecuencias (80Hz y 10KHz aprox), como resultado se escuchaba muy poco (apesar de que habìa simulado el filtro en Proteus).
El dispositivo suena mas o menos bien, pero como repito, tiene problemas con bajas y altas frecuencias (bajos y agudos), en las que suena como que truncado, en frecuencias medias no presenta mayor problema.

Si alguien ha utilizando el TDA2004, le agradecería comente si con dicho amplificador se puede conseguir "sonido de calidad" o no es el mas apropiado, en caso de ser afirmativo, agradecería me aconseje alguna solución.

PD: Adjunto la hoja de datos del TDA2004


----------



## pipa09

No entendi muy bien lo de los filtros que pusiste.
Otra cosa, que tal el bafle con el que lo estas probando?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tekk Blade dijo:


> El dispositivo suena mas o menos bien, pero como repito, tiene problemas con bajas y altas frecuencias (bajos y agudos), en las que suena como que truncado, en frecuencias medias no presenta mayor problema.


Ahhhh...el amplificador suena mal!!!!
Y el parlante/baffle...que? Y el armado del amplificador...que? Y el rango dinámico de la señal de entrada...que?

Te recomiendo que leas el foro y te instruyas un poco antes de hacer una consulta como esta, por que con los datos que das y el "tipo" de falla que mecionás, es imposible llegar a ninguna parte.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tekk Blade dijo:


> Buen día.
> 
> El asunto es el siguiente:
> Hace poco me dio la curiosidad de armar un amplificador de sonido y buscando en internet encontre un diagrama que utiliza el integrado TDA2004, bueno, quise probar con uno para ver que tal suena. No tengo mucha práctica con esto de los amplificadores de sonido, así que seguí al pie de la letra lo que sugería la hoja de datos "datasheet". El sonido es potente, pero la calidad no es muy buena recalco que no tengo mucha practica con los amplificadores de sonido pero basandome en la teoría, pareciera que el amplificador no responde a muy altas o bajas frecuencias (me da la impresion que las esta truncando).
> 
> Bajando el volumen de la fuente se escucha un "poco" mejor pero sobra decir que no muy fuerte y además sigue el efecto que mensione.
> 
> Otra cosa que se me ocurrio es diseñar un filtro (aunque creo que no debería ser necesario). Diseñe el filtro para que filtre altas y bajas frecuencias (80Hz y 10KHz aprox), como resultado se escuchaba muy poco (apesar de que habìa simulado el filtro en Proteus).
> El dispositivo suena mas o menos bien, pero como repito, tiene problemas con bajas y altas frecuencias (bajos y agudos), en las que suena como que truncado, en frecuencias medias no presenta mayor problema.
> 
> Si alguien ha utilizando el TDA2004, le agradecería comente si con dicho amplificador se puede conseguir "sonido de calidad" o no es el mas apropiado, en caso de ser afirmativo, agradecería me aconseje alguna solución.
> 
> PD: Adjunto la hoja de datos del TDA2004



Solo lo use una vez, tal cual esta el pdf de SGS microeletronics y trabajo bien. Debes de verificar que la fuente te provea la tension y la corriente necesaria para operar el amplificador, sino siempre te va a resultar con un nivel elevado de distorsion sin siquiera llegar a medio regimen.


----------



## Tekk Blade

Es verdad, disculpen que no haya sido muy específico .

_Sobre el filtro: Armé un filtro pasa banda como la imagen que adjunto, aún asi creo que no debería ser necesario.

_Sobre el rango dinámico de la fuente: Esto lo hice en casa, no en un laboratorio, la fuente ha sido mi pc reproduciendo una canción, supongo que el rango de frecuencias serían de 80Hz a 8KHz al menos.

_Sobre los parlantes: Utilize los de un minicomponente que se me ha descompuesto, probé tambien con los del amplificador de mi PC (el cual suena muy bien pero no muy fuerte) y no hay mucha diferencia.

_Sobre la fuente: He utilizado la de una PC, una ATX en una toma de 12V.

_Básicamente he armado lo que dice en la hoja de datos sin mayor diferencia y el sonido que obtengo (reproduciendo música) no es muy bueno ya que se hace notorio que hay problemas con altas (agudos) y bajas (bajos) frecuencias, así que pedía algún consejo para solucionar eso si es que alguien ha trabajado ya con el TDA2004.

Olvidaba adjuntar el esquema del filtro que armé.


----------



## pipa09

No tenes una fuente convencional para probarlo? con las de pc se mete mucha interferencia y no es la mejor opcion.


----------



## Tekk Blade

La verdad es que en casa no cuento con una fuente convensional, intentare con seguir alguna para hacer la prueba.

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## pipa09

Tekk Blade dijo:


> La verdad es que en casa no cuento con una fuente convensional, intentare con seguir alguna para hacer la prueba.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos.





Dale, avisanos las novedades!


----------



## Tekk Blade

Saludos nuevamente.

Aún no he conseguido una fuente convensional, así que he continuado como pude.

Revisé un esquemático que encontre donde utilizan antes del TDA2004 el preamplificador TL072, así que lo agregue y bueno, la calidad de sonido mejoró aunque tambien agregué algunos componentes como potenciometros que hacen la función de divisor de tension para regular la amplitud de la señal en la entrada de ambos amplificadores y 2 condensadores (471 y 301) que junto con la resistencia al menos se parecen a un filtro pasa bajos.
La calidad de sonido ha mejorado aunque aún no es excelente por decirlo de alguna forma, pero es muy aceptable.

Agradecería mas consejos.

Adjunto el circuito que agregué antes del TDA2004.


----------



## pipa09

Tekk Blade dijo:


> Saludos nuevamente.
> 
> Aún no he conseguido una fuente convensional, así que he continuado como pude.



Podes ponerle mas capacidad del filtrado en la fuente a ver si mejora un poco.


----------



## pandacba

y se puede saber que calidad de sonido esperas? que huso le queres dar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El TDA2004 tiene una calidad de sonido mediocre.

El pre que agregaste no amplifica nada  Tiene ganancia unitaria 

Ver el archivo adjunto 50226


Fijate éste:

getfile_546.pdf 

A tu TDA2004 probá de agrandarle C1 y C2 a 10 uF , además de C10 y C11 a 4700 uF , para mejorar los graves. Podés hacerlo de a uno y primero en uno solo de los canales para comprobar las mejoras.

Saludos !


----------



## Tekk Blade

Saludos, aquí algunas respuestas.

_Sobre la calidad y el uso que le pienso dar:
Simplemente es para ver películas, tengo pensado armar varios de estos amplificadores para contar con la cantidad de canales que necesite. Las primeras veces que armé el amplificador en mi primer post la voz de la cantante se escuchaba un poco como si tubiera problemas en la garganta (no estoy bromenando), luego con los cambios que hice agregando el TL072 eso mejoró.

_Sobre la ganancia del TL072: 
Es verdad que la ganancia es unitaria y al calibrar el potenciometro su salida en lugar de amplificar se reduce, pero como había mensioado es parte la saque de otro diagrama que encontre y simplemente la coloque tal como estaba para ver si la calidad mejora en algo.

_Sobre la fuente:
Intentaré conseguir otra fuente o agregar algún filtro, gracias por el consejo.

_DOSMETROS: 
Agradezco tu respuesta, al principio pense lo mismo pero ahora parece que esta dentro de lo aceptable, probare el diagrama que mandaste.

Nuevamente gracias a todas las respuestas, hasta la próxima.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es un pré para guitarra eléctrica , *solamente fijate en el primero de los dos circuitos.*

Copiale la realimentación desde la salida a la entrada negativa y desde ella a masa. Y se la ponés a tu circuito

El potenciómetro ese R13 (de 250 K que lo reemplaza por 100k) no es necesario ya que es GAIN y no volumen , o sea en guitarra la usan para que amplifique demasiado , recorte y sature y luego el volumen lo regulan con el otro , que es el que vos tenés a la salida.

Podés ponerle un preset a R13 o probarle resistencias hasta que te guste como suena 

Saludos !


----------



## Tekk Blade

Saludos.

Estas últimas semanas he estado ausente del foro por porque han empezaron mis clases en la universidad, lamentablemente tengo que dejar este proyecto hasta para cuando acabe el ciclo académico. He tomado nota de todo y he hecho pruebas con buenos resultados.
Agradezco enormemente a quienes han presentado su ayuda.

Será hasta la próxima.


----------



## markitosb

hola puedes poner   la lista de componentes grasias


----------



## jmgm

arex dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien, con lo de que no sacan señal lo que quiero decir esque si los conecto a mi amplificador no se escucha nada y sin tocar nada mas conecto la radio de un amigo a mi amplificador y perfecto, luego el problema le tengo en que mi radio no me saca señal por su salida



hola arex,si lo conectas a tu radio mediante rca y no suena tendras que repararla,no le pasa nada al amplificador.y si no te quieres calentar la cabeza conecta unos cables a la entrada de señal del integrado amplificador de tu radio,asi tendras otra salida rca algo chapucera pero que funcionara para tu amplificador con tda2004 o tda2005(son practicamente iguales,2x10w)


----------



## jcm

yo tengo una pregunta arme uno e 10w con tda2003  habia un capacitor de 2.2mf y le puse uno de 10mf ysuena b*[acá falta el resto de la palabra]*n pero con bajo volumen cuando le suo mas de la mitad me sale un ruido y no se escucha el audio
le puse el de 10mf paro ponerle mas bajo(sonido grave o golpe) 
cual peude ser  el problema con el ruido


----------



## jorge morales

¿que diagrama usaste? ¿que voltaje utilizaste? ¿aterrizaste el potenciometro?


----------



## unmonje

jcm dijo:


> yo tengo una pregunta arme uno e 10w con tda2003  habia un capacitor de 2.2mf y le puse uno de 10mf ysuena b*[acá falta el resto de la palabra]*n pero con bajo volumen cuando le suo mas de la mitad me sale un ruido y no se escucha el audio
> le puse el de 10mf paro ponerle mas bajo(sonido grave o golpe)
> cual peude ser  el problema con el ruido





Lo que le pasò a tu amplificador es sencillo...con alta ganancia se puso a oscilar...cosa enormemente comun en estos dispositivos integrados de audio donde todo esta a micras, de todo lo demas. 
Hay varias tècnicas para resolver este punto ,lo primero ...Capacitor de .33uf pegado a las patitas de alimentaciòn, separar las lineas de entrada al chip con las de salida.No superar la ganancia màxima limitando la ganancia si es necesario,no sobrecargar con señal la entrada del chip....300mv RMS seria un limite històtrico para la entrada.
Fijarse con un osciloscòpio si la fuente está bien desacoplada con el capacitor de .33
Hay otras ,para casos dificiles...cable blindado de primera calidad (mucha malla) puesta al gabinete y luego a tierra el equipo.  Escucho respuesta


----------



## Maxi759

Hola gente, como estan, miren les cuento, estoy armando un ampli para una expo de tecnologia para la tecnica, compre dos parlantes de 20 vatios 8 ohms y arme un circuito con el tda 2003 con 12v de alimentacion, lo puse a andar y la verdad que no me convencio del todo, cuando reproduzco una pista el maximo de tolerancia para el ampli es de un volumen en 20 de 40 (subo a 21 y ya se siente una disporcion). Cuando le mando todo el volumen el sonido se satura.
Use este circuito:



En fin, lo que quiero armar es un buen ampli, que suene bien y que no pase de 12v de alimentacion.
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Salu2
Maxi


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por parte, eso qe decis que sucede es porque la señal que le estas engregadno al TDA2003 es muy elevada, la hoja de datos dice que su sensibilidad es de 55mV, si llega má de eso  distorcionara muy feo con ruidos secos en ell parlante eso se concoce como recorte o cllpping

Se solucona aconciconando la señal d enrada, como no dices con que le ingresa señal no sabemos.

Para podey ayudarte nos debes indicar que le pones en la entrada


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Vamos por parte, eso qe decis que sucede es porque la señal que le estas engregadno al TDA2003 es muy elevada, la hoja de datos dice que su sensibilidad es de 55mV, si llega má de eso  distorcionara muy feo con ruidos secos en ell parlante eso se concoce como recorte o cllpping
> 
> Se solucona aconciconando la señal d enrada, como no dices con que le ingresa señal no sabemos.
> 
> Para podey ayudarte nos debes indicar que le pones en la entrada



Espero poder responder lo que me preguntas. Para poder reproducir pista alguna en el ampli le conecto un mp5 directamente a traves de una ficha de audio y desde alli regulo su volumen, no estoy usando ningun preamplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

Maxi759 dijo:


> Espero poder responder lo que me preguntas. Para poder reproducir pista alguna en el ampli le conecto un mp5 directamente a traves de una ficha de audio y desde alli regulo su volumen, no estoy usando ningun preamplificador.



¿ Estás empleando la salida de auriculares ?

En caso afirmativo:
Seguramente estás saturando el amplificador (Aplicando mayor tensión que la debida en la entrada) o estás llevando a trabajar el amplificador a su máxima potencia y máxima distorsión.


----------



## pandacba

Precisamente lo que imaginaba, cualquera de esos equipos dan al menos 1V de señal en la salida e incluso más, ahora fijate, que la excursión de tensión suele ser casi la tensión de alimentación 
Entrarle 1V a dode debe haber 55mV es tu problema y por eso te satura

Medi la impedancia de tus auriculares que pueden ser 16,32 ohm o más vas a tener que hacer un divisor resistivo, para adptarlo, si tu auricular es de 16 ohma pone una 47 ohms + otra 3 de 820 ohms o de 1k

la más grande debe quedar hacia la entrada del amplificafor y la más pequeña hacia masa, tu entrada debe ser echa entre masa y la unión de las dos resistencias, proba que tal anda, y comentame cualquier cosa modificamos para ajustar


----------



## Maxi759

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Normas del Foro 2.7* Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.
> 
> Perdon.
> 
> ¿ Estás empleando la salida de auriculares ?
> 
> En caso afirmativo:
> Seguramente estás saturando el amplificador (Aplicando mayor tensión que la debida en la entrada) o estás llevando a trabajar el amplificador a su máxima potencia y máxima distorsión.



Asi es, estoy usando la salida de auriculares, entonces por eso es la distorcion... 



> Precisamente lo que imaginaba, cualquera de esos equipos dan al menos 1V de señal en la salida e incluso más, ahora fijate, que la excursión de tensión suele ser casi la tensión de alimentación
> Entrarle 1V a dode debe haber 55mV es tu problema y por eso te satura
> 
> Medi la impedancia de tus auriculares que pueden ser 16,32 ohm o más vas a tener que hacer un divisor resistivo, para adptarlo, si tu auricular es de 16 ohma pone una 47 ohms + otra 3 de 820 ohms o de 1k
> 
> la más grande debe quedar hacia la entrada del amplificafor y la más pequeña hacia masa, tu entrada debe ser echa entre masa y la unión de las dos resistencias, proba que tal anda, y comentame cualquier cosa modificamos para ajustar



Disculpa mi ignorancia, estoy tratando de entender tu respuesta, por lo que veo tengo que soldar una resistencia de 47 y otras tres de 1k o aproximado, la de 47 ohms deberá ir a la masa del cable de entrada y la plaqueta; y la otra resistencia de 3 k en la entrada positiva y la plaqueta? 

Con esto soluciono el problema de la distorcion? te recuerdo que no tengo preamplificador, en un momento pensé que podria ser por eso.


----------



## pandacba

No, no dije tres resistencias de 1k te dije una de 47ohms y otrs de 820 ohms o de 1k0, es decir dos resistencias soldadas, la de 1K soldada en la entrada del amplficador y la de 47 a masa, el jack que utilzas sueldas a masa  la masa , y el otro terminal a la unión  de las dos resistencias







R1 seraia de 820 ohm o de 1K0
R2 es de 47ohms el extremo de R1 a la entrada de amplificador, la unión de R1 Y R2 al jack de etrada

El extrmo de R2 a masa


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> No, no dije tres resistencias de 1k te dije una de 47ohms y otrs de 820 ohms o de 1k0, es decir dos resistencias soldadas, la de 1K soldada en la entrada del amplficador y la de 47 a masa, el jack que utilzas sueldas a masa  la masa , y el otro terminal a la unión  de las dos resistencias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1 seraia de 820 ohm o de 1K0
> R2 es de 47ohms el extremo de R1 a la entrada de amplificador, la unión de R1 Y R2 al jack de etrada
> 
> El extrmo de R2 a masa



Ok ahora sueldo como me decis y veo que sucede.


Off topic

Estaba editando la imagen cuando vi tu respuesta este es el dibujo *INCORRECTO* 



y este el *CORRECTO*:



Las subo por si le sirve a alguien que tenga el mismo problema ya que tenia creada la primera y luego aplique la modificacion.


----------



## pandacba

no exactamente fijate lo que dije la entrada de MP5 va entre masa y la unión de R1 y R2, y el otro extremo de R1 va a la entrada del amplificador es decir en tu dibujo a la derecha el MP5 y el ampli a la izquierda


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> no exactamente fijate lo que dije la entrada de MP5 va entre masa y la unión de R1 y R2, y el otro extremo de R1 va a la entrada del amplificador es decir en tu dibujo a la derecha el MP5 y el ampli a la izquierda



Entendido, el tema estaba en la entrada, osea en la ficha de audio
Aqui el dibujo:



Estoy de regreso, ya hice los cambios que me dijiste,ahora puedo dar el volumen total del mp5  
Ya no se satura el sonido, pero a pesar de darle todo el volumen al mp5 el sonido que emite el parlante no es tan fuerte como lo hacia sin las resistencias. Como puedo hacer para darle un mayor volumen al parlante?

Hago una correccion en el dibujo respecto de la conexion de la resistencia que sale de la masa.



No me habia dado cuenta, por cierto aun no logre aumentar el volumen del parlante a pesar de subir al maximo el volumen del mp5


----------



## pandacba

Te volviste a equivocar no esta como yo lo presente dije bien clarito que el extremo de la R1 va al amplificador y vos lo has dibujado hacia el MP5

Segundo dije que la salida del MP5 de conectaba entre masa y la unión de la R1 y la R2

Fijate el esquema que te hice primero y como dijque va conectado

También te dije que podia llegar a ser poco y habria que corregir subi el valor de R1 a 3K

y mientras decime con cuanto se alimenta el MP5, ten en cuenta que no lo tengo para poder hacer una medición y solo estoy partiendo de suponer y a partir de ello probar, cuando la relación de Resistencias consicida con la relacilón de tensiónes  quedara joya

Fijate ahora y compara


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Te volviste a equivocar no esta como yo lo presente dije bien clarito que el extremo de la R1 va al amplificador y vos lo has dibujado hacia el MP5
> 
> Segundo dije que la salida del MP5 de conectaba entre masa y la unión de la R1 y la R2
> 
> Fijate el esquema que te hice primero y como dijque va conectado
> 
> También te dije que podia llegar a ser poco y habria que corregir subi el valor de R1 a 3K
> 
> y mientras decime con cuanto se alimenta el MP5, ten en cuenta que no lo tengo para poder hacer una medición y solo estoy partiendo de suponer y a partir de ello probar, cuando la relación de Resistencias consicida con la relacilón de tensiónes  quedara joya
> 
> Fijate ahora y compara
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59222



Hola pandacba, el mp5 se alimenta con un transformador de 5v (que es con el que le cargo la bateria).

Hice la conexión de resistencias que me pedías. En R2 deje 47 ohms y en R1 3Kohms. Al reproducir cualquier tema en el volumen maximo del mp5 se satura, aumento más resistencia en R1?.

Podre colocarle al ampli un estandar en el divisor resistivo? Digo por que la intención es no siempre estar con el mp5, supongamos que quiera conectar un celu o la compu.

Luego pensando en el TDA2003, realmente podre escuchar bien con este integrado? o me recomendas usar otro circuito con otro integrado alimentado con 12v? La intención de este ampli es realmente poder escuchar un sonido ideal para exponer en la feria de tecnología en la técnica.

Te agradezco por tu ayuda.
Maxi


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese atenuador NO atenúa suficientemente la señal al amplificador.


----------



## pandacba

Si, funcionara bien,  pasa que con 5V tiene una amplitud tremenda frente a la sensibildad de unos pocos milivots del TDA2003 te pasara lo mismo con otros un poco más o poco menso pero el problema sera el mismo

Para no estar soldando y desoldando  si tenes un potenciometro de 22k o más reemplazalo momentanemnte por la R1 y ajustalo hasta que se escuche bien a máximo volumen para ello utilza un extremo del potenciometro y el terminal del medio, una vez ajustado medis que valor tiene  entre los terminals donde pusiste los cables y lo reemplazas por una R fija de valor similar con eso  ya quedaria listo


----------



## Fogonazo

Así como esta armado el atenuador se forma un divisor resistivo con R1 y la impedancia de entrada del TDA2003 aproximadamente 150KΩ, estamos ablando de < 0,2db = Imperceptible

Ver el archivo adjunto 59222​
Muy distinto sería el caso si se invirtiera la salida al amplificador con la entrada desde el MP5, en ese caso serian unos 33db de atenuación.


----------



## tinchusbest

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así como esta armado el atenuador se forma un divisor resistivo con R1 y la impedancia de entrada del TDA2003 aproximadamente 150KΩ, estamos ablando de < 0,2db = Imperceptible
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59222​
> Muy distinto sería el caso si se invirtiera la salida al amplificador con la entrada desde el MP5, en ese caso serian unos 33db de atenuación.


he visto que algunos amplis de automovil viene potes a la entrada para adaptar la señal,no se puede usar esto,yo creo que aparte del pote le ponen algun circuito


----------



## pandacba

Me he estado confundiendo con un esquema que estaba adaptado para booster alli tiene una R de 10 ohm, 
y el circuito presente obvio no la tiene de alli el problema  cuando fogonazo habla de la impedancia de entrada cai en la cuenta del error


----------



## Maxi759

Gente entonces que tengo que hacer?

Armo este divisor resistivo recomendado por Fogonazo?
Ver el archivo adjunto 59232


----------



## pandacba

proba como ese ejemplo y si aúkn al maximo sale mal disminui el valor de R3


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> proba como ese ejemplo y si aúkn al maximo sale mal disminui el valor de R3



Oks, intentare a ver que sucede pero en el diagrama que me dejo Fogonazo me quedo una duda, suponía que la conexión de arriba es el positivo de entrada (R3), y que el otro extremo el negativo de entrada (el otro extremo de R3 y R2), por que manda a tierra si en teoría ya es negativo?


----------



## pandacba

La de arriba es el positivo de la entrada y las masas de uno tienen que ir con las del otro.
R3 va a masa para que forme un divisor de tensión con la R1, R2 es la carga de la salida de Mp5. el cociente R1+R3/R3  es el factor de atenuación  por eso es que te digo que si todavia sale con un poco de ditorción  disminuyas R3, 
Vas a ver que le ayude a otro forista a adaptar su mp3 a un radiograbador y le quedo joya y le hice hacer un divisor de t ensión para que no le sature igual que en tu caso


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> proba como ese ejemplo y si aúkn al maximo sale mal disminui el valor de R3



Ya conecte el divisor resistivo, y en volumen 40 se escucha muy bien, tiene una pequeña saturacion en los graves (temas de rock nacional se escuchan perfecto pero un regeton satura un cacho) , del diagrama conecte todo menos una masa que nose por que esta alli.
Aquí la imagen:


----------



## pandacba

Eso se puso para indicar que esa es la masa de los sistemas es decir conectar la masa de tu Mp5 con la masa de la entrada del amplificador no es que sea otra conección, si te satura un poquito podes disminur la R3 por ejemplo dejarla en 150 para ver si se acomoda mejor


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Eso se puso para indicar que esa es la masa de los sistemas es decir conectar la masa de tu Mp5 con la masa de la entrada del amplificador no es que sea otra conección, si te satura un poquito podes disminur la R3 por ejemplo dejarla en 150 para ver si se acomoda mejor



Ahi le cambie la R3 por una de 170 Ω y se escucha espectacular, hora de las preguntas :

* Con este divisor resistivo pobre conectar cualquier entrada sin tener distorcion? (pc,cel,mp3,etc.)

* Con el integrado  TDA 2003 solo podre escuchar 10w por cada canal? (digo porque tengo el parlante de 20 vatios 8 ohms osea tendria 10w de mas)

*Si quisiera usar otro circuito con otro integrado con una alimentacion de 12v cual me aconsejas utilizar? (mas que nada para aprovechar al máximo el sonido con 12v)

Despues de tanto probar quede muy satisfecho con el audio que emite el ampli, un  para todos uds por la ayuda que me dieron.



Maxi


----------



## pandacba

Me alegra que estes satisfecho y perdón por la distracción y gracias a Fogonazo que me hizo dar cuena si no..... me iva a dar cuenta luego de un largo rato de renegar.

Te comento algo, el TDA2003 da 10W con 2ohm con 4 ohm de parlante entrega unos 6W aprox

Con dos puesto en puene podes tener un poco más de 16W de potencia te paso algunos esquemas parq que tengas una idea hay algunos circuitos muy sencillos 











Circuito de aplicación y pcb propuesto por SGS ATES cuando lanzo el TDA2003

Podes conectarle disntintas cosas, pero tendras distintos rendimintos segun la salida del equipo que utilces, en tal caso si esa es la idea habria que ponerle un ajuste variable a la entrada del ampli enlugar de R3 para ajustar a distintos equipos

Otro integrado interesante para trabajar con 12V es el UPC1230/H2 que segun el fabricante entrega unos 20W en BTL(es un solo chip)

Te paso el esquema por si te interesa, te lo recomiendo porque personalmetne arme una buena cantidad de ellos y me sorprendio el rendimiento y la calidad

Incluso supe hacer una serie de amplis para vehiculo para anuncios públicos para ser utilzados con bocinas reentrantes, para no perder potencia como la bocina son de 16 ohms les agregue unos transformadores adaptadores de impedancia de 4 a 8 y 16ohms, con un preamplificdor para mic con control de tonos doble la entrada mic era para alta baja impedancia y una auxiliar para un pasacinta, el conjunto muy compacto entegaba 20+20W, para que tengas una idea con una bocian reentrante, no estando precisamente en medio de la calle si no a un costado y con varios obstaculos con un solo amplificador se escuchaba más de 10 cuadras con muy buena nitidez
EL pre estaba resuelto con un LM387 de National (calidad garantizada mucho mejor y lejos que los TL de Texas)

Yo tenia uno para mi con unos parlante de 6" y 40W









http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/106170/NEC/UPC1230H2.html


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Me alegra que estes satisfecho y perdón por la distracción y gracias a Fogonazo que me hizo dar cuena si no..... me iva a dar cuenta luego de un largo rato de renegar.
> 
> Te comento algo, el TDA2003 da 10W con 2ohm con 4 ohm de parlante entrega unos 6W aprox
> 
> Con dos puesto en puene podes tener un poco más de 16W de potencia te paso algunos esquemas parq que tengas una idea hay algunos circuitos muy sencillos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuito de aplicación y pcb propuesto por SGS ATES cuando lanzo el TDA2003



Osea que ni siquiera estoy escuchando el potencial total del integrado 

Digo esto por que tengo uno de 20 w 8 Ω, por lo que entiendo en tu respuesta a mayor Ω menos W con este integrado, sera asi o me equivoco? creo que tendre que comprar un par de parlantes nuevos, a los de 20w 8 Ω los dejare para otro proyecto de ser así.

De todas formas te agradezco nuevamente por tu ayuda, ahora podre descansar tranquilo, jejeje ya que hoy lunes tengo que presentar esto, durante la mañana vere el tema de la caja para los parlantes, ahora los estoy probando unas cajas de 20x20x7cm (solo temporalmente, no arme cajas para los parlantes por si cambiaba de circuito)


----------



## david2009

ármate otro amplificador que tire mas wats como el TDA1515 modo puente  da 24 watt y modo estéreo 2 x 12wat

sino este también muy fácil 50 wat  mono . con 32volt . para conseguir ese voltaje, podes unir dos transformadores de 12 volt, unir  el negativo de un trafo con el positivo del otro trafo y asi obtenes 30 volt


----------



## Maxi759

david2009 dijo:


> ármate otro amplificador que tire mas wats como el TDA1515 modo puente  da 24 watt y modo estéreo 2 x 12wat



Lo alimentaria con 12v? Este integrado seria el optimo para 12 v? De que me sirve armarlo estereo si obtendré 12 w en cada canal osea 24 w en total y si lo armo en puente obtendre lo mismo.


----------



## david2009

igual con 12 volt solo obtienes 15  o 18 wat con el tda2025

arma el tda 2025 este tiene mas potencia con solo 12 volt . si quieres mas potencia aplicas la unioon que  dije de los dos traformadores


----------



## Maxi759

david2009 dijo:


> igual con 12 volt solo obtienes 15  o 18 wat con el tda2025
> 
> arma el tda 2025 este tiene mas potencia con solo 12 volt . si quieres mas potencia aplicas la unioon que  dije de los dos traformadores



Y que pasaria si le pongo un parlante de 10w 2Ω al tda2003 armandolo estereo como lo estoy haciendo? Obtendría 20w por cada canal. Es así o me equivoco? Es la duda que planteo mas arriba.


----------



## david2009

al parlante  no le pasaría nada  y si obtendrias los 10 wat  por parlante pero con distorsion del 10 % mucha distorcion audible


----------



## Maxi759

david2009 dijo:


> al parlante  no le pasaría nada  y si obtendrias los 10 wat  por parlante pero con distorsion del 10 % mucha distorcion audible



Entiendo, eso era lo que le panteaba a pandacba, ya que tengo un parlante conectado en este momento de 20w 8 Ω, y con lo que me comentaba deducí que no llegaba a escuchar ni la mitad de la potencia real por haberle conectado unos parlantes mas grandes.

En tu comentario anterior me aclaras la alimentacion del TDA 2050 que es de 12v pero no lo haces para el TDA1515, cuando requiere este integrado? Aprovechare realmente los 20 w 8 Ω de lo que ya tengo comprado o se restringiría como con el TDA 2003?


----------



## david2009

el tda2025 es especial para tu parlante de 20 wat 8 ohms ya que la hoja de datos del integrada especifica que obtienes  36 wat con parlante de 8 ohms a 32 volt .

el tda 1515 aprovecharías los 20 wat pero con mas distorsión que  con el tda2025  es mas potente por lo tanto llegas a los 20 wat facil con  menos distorsión . te recomiendo el tda 2025


----------



## pandacba

EL UPC1230 es superior a todos los que nombraste David on 12V no se pueden alcanzar esas potencias solo a una distorción del 10% que para uso en el auto por el ambiente no esta mal pero inadmisible para utilzar en la casa, el UPC tiene una extraoridinaria y llamativa baja distorción a máxima potencia, yo armaba bajo pedido y tenia varios funcionando  para que la gente elija , y el UPC se llevaba las palmas lejos por encima del resto, en calidad y en potencia

Hace poquito rescate uno, si bien tengo placas y CI nuevos sin armr y lo puse en marcha y frente a muchos productos más nuevos sigue dando batalla por su notable calidad de audio

Para 24W como la gente prefiero utilzar 2TDA2006 a 24V de fuente se obtiene 25W con buena calidad


----------



## david2009

ovio que estamos ablando para que los uses con 12 volt  a los dos integrados .


----------



## Maxi759

david2009 dijo:


> el tda2025 es especial para tu parlante de 20 wat 8 ohms ya que la hoja de datos del integrada especifica que obtienes  36 wat con parlante de 8 ohms a 32 volt .



 Eso es bastante, osea que obtendria los 20w 8Ω usando TDA 2025 por cada canal alimentado con 12v. 

Como ves me esta faltando lo mas importante, un circuito con este integrado ya testeado por la comunidad


----------



## david2009

el upc tambien va bien

la hoja de datos del integrado  no se equivoca  y por ser de muy  pocos componentes no pierdes nada y seguro andan por ser sensillos


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> EL UPC1230 es superior a todos los que nombraste David on 12V no se pueden alcanzar esas potencias solo a una distorción del 10% que para uso en el auto por el ambiente no esta mal pero inadmisible para utilzar en la casa, el UPC tiene una extraoridinaria y llamativa baja distorción a máxima potencia, yo armaba bajo pedido y tenia varios funcionando  para que la gente elija , y el UPC se llevaba las palmas lejos por encima del resto, en calidad y en potencia
> 
> Hace poquito rescate uno, si bien tengo placas y CI nuevos sin armr y lo puse en marcha y frente a muchos productos más nuevos sigue dando batalla por su notable calidad de audio
> 
> Para 24W como la gente prefiero utilzar 2TDA2006 a 24V de fuente se obtiene 25W con buena calidad



Pandacba pudiste leer mi comentario de mas arriba sobre el sonido real en estos momentos en mis parlantes? Cuando hablo sobre 20w 8Ω cuando tendria que ser 10w 2Ω.

Para un proyecto futuro (no cambiare ahora el TDA 2003 ya que estoy muy satisfecho solo quiero mejorarlo) el UPC1230 alimentado con 12 v seria el ideal para 20w 8Ω entonces. Ya tome nota de este circuito.

Te agradeciera pandacba si me pudieras indicar si realmente sera necesario o no reemplazar los parlantes que tengo en estos momentos.


----------



## pandacba

El problema es que a 12V con 8 ohm no podes obtener nucha potencia, y menos con calidad

Por eso del universo de amplificadores que trabajan a 12V te seleccione ese circuito porque es el mejor y aparte yo mismo lo he probado y contrastado con otros sobre todo por su bájisima distorción a maxima potencia, muy recomendable y práctico para armar hasta en una placa de uso general ya que lleva muy pocos componentes facil de montar en un disipador

en tu caso con el TDA2003 con el parlante de 8ohm te entega a maxima potencia 3W pero como son 8ohm al máximo la calidad de sonido es superiro que a 10W con 2 ohm

Con el UPC1230 con 8 ohm tendras 10W en reallidd un poquito más ya que el UPC pasaba de los 20W

Pero la caldid de audio que te dar a 10W sera excelente mucho mejor que la mayoria de los otros CI

Te comento algo que te servira y por alli es poco conocido, para tener la sensación del doble de potencia en el odio sera necesario aumentar la potencia como mínimo unas cutro veces...

Es decir si tu equipito asi como lo tenes esta a 3W para sentir el doble de potencia necesitaras un equipo de por lo menos 12W

Hace la siguiente prueba coloca en uno solo  los dos parlantes  en paralelo y tendras 4 ohm y la potencia trepara a 6W, ponele momentaneamente en paralelo  a la R3 un puente para que no le entre señal y proba con el otro canal con los dos parlantes juntos asi tendras una idea de la diferencia, primero con uno solo luego los dos juntos


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> El problema es que a 12V con 8 ohm no podes obtener nucha potencia, y menos con calidad
> 
> Por eso del universo de amplificadores que trabajan a 12V te seleccione ese circuito porque es el mejor y aparte yo mismo lo he probado y contrastado con otros sobre todo por su bájisima distorción a maxima potencia, muy recomendable y práctico para armar hasta en una placa de uso general ya que lleva muy pocos componentes facil de montar en un disipador
> 
> en tu caso con el TDA2003 con el parlante de 8ohm te entega a maxima potencia 3W pero como son 8ohm al máximo la calidad de sonido es superiro que a 10W con 2 ohm
> 
> Con el UPC1230 con 8 ohm tendras 10W en reallidd un poquito más ya que el UPC pasaba de los 20W
> 
> Pero la caldid de audio que te dar a 10W sera excelente mucho mejor que la mayoria de los otros CI



Muchas gracias por la rapidez de tus respuestas pandacba! Ahora si estoy conforme con mi circuito y dejare los parlantes que tiene ya que seguiré tu recomendación. Por el momento en la presentación lo manejare con el MP5 y luego conectare el tan necesario potenciometro.

En un proyecto futuro usare el UPC1230 y te estare molestando pandacba  nuevamente de tener inconvenientes. 

Les agradezco a todos los usuarios por su opinión.

Llego hasta aquí ya que es muy tarde . Mañana les comento como me fue en mi presentación.

Maxi


----------



## pandacba

No es molestia es un placer colaborar y compartir


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> No es molestia es un placer colaborar y compartir



En el caso que quiera conectar otros dispositivos de entrada, reemplazando esta resistencia con un potenciometro regularía al ampli para que no se sature?

Conectaría el punto medio donde termina R1 (mp5 al ampli) y el otro extremo lo mando a masa?






PD: david2009 no supero el máximo de mensajes para enviar mp.


----------



## pandacba

Claro te quedaria como una R variable, puede ser de 1K


----------



## Maxi759

Pandacba tengo buenas y malas, la buena es que se postergo la expo, la van a hacer dentro de una semana aprox, esta a confirmar.

La mala es que habia diseñado la plaqueta para dos canales de los cuales solo uno estaba mondado, quiero decir que la plaqueta era estereo y solo la mitad estaba soldada. Como queria armarlo paso a paso decidi hacerlo de esta forma, la cuestion es que ahora solde todo y no me funciona ni uno ni otro . El parlante que funcionaba ya no suena y el nuevo canal hace ruidos como si estubiera saturadisimo (no son fuertes pero los hace)

Me quiero matar ahora si que nose que haré, tan bien que funcionaba cuando era de un solo canal  hno:


----------



## david2009

pusistes un integrado nuevo?


----------



## Maxi759

david2009 dijo:


> pusistes un integrado nuevo?



Es el tda2003, pero lo hice revisar con mi profe, lo reviso rápido porque de casualidad me lo cruce, aparentemente cometí un error en una pista  
Como dije mas arriba es un ampli estereo, y yo por seguridad habia armado un solo canal para ver si realmente funcionaba y luego construi lo que restaba.
Con las indicaciones de pandacba funcionaba muy bien.
En fin tendré que revisar todo el diseño para este ampli estereo y ver donde estuvo el error, esto sucedió porque solo tenia la imagen que postie en el primer mensaje, y a base de el fui diseñando las pistas.


----------



## pandacba

Hola maxil, no desesperar, primeo que nada dejar sin alimenación al TDA rencientemete puesto y verificar que el otro  funcione, si podes subite una foto del ado de las pistas que se vea bien y otra del lado de los componentes


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Hola maxil, no desesperar, primeo que nada dejar sin alimenación al TDA rencientemete puesto y verificar que el otro  funcione, si podes subite una foto del ado de las pistas que se vea bien y otra del lado de los componentes



Estoy en eso, de todas formas estoy revisando y corrigiendo las supuestas pistas erradas en un nuevo diseño. Por fin termino con éste diseño, me llevo un poco de tiempo por que lo postergaba a cada rato ya que también tenía que rendir en otras actividades, pero bueno pido disculpas por la demora pero lo acabo de terminar y traigo el diseño para que le den un vistazo y me digan si todo está en órden, en la misma imagen adjunto algunas aclaraciones para no cometer el error que cometí en mi plaqueta anterior . Pandacba ya arme todo, así me quedo la pista:

Pero tengo un problema, suena perfecto un canal cuando no conecto el positivo del otro, al conectarlo se siente como superpuesto el audio y a la vez un poco saturado, le puse el divisor resistivo que subio Fogonazo. Fijate en mis pistas, tendré que cortar el positivo que une ambos circuitos?  Estoy usando una fichita de audio estereo, tiene tres conectores, masa ,derecho e izquierdo. A la masa la mando directamente en un solo cable para ambas entradas en la plaqueta, y los dos canales a sus entradas en la plaqueta. 
Tendría que dividir la pista del ampli en la linea amarilla ?


----------



## pandacba

Es extraño lo que te sucede, hace lo siguiente desconecta el amplificador que funciona bien, ya sea sacando el CI o hacienod una peque incisiòn(corte de la pista de +B) y proba ese canal solo y contame como funciona


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> Es extraño lo que te sucede, hace lo siguiente desconecta el amplificador que funciona bien, ya sea sacando el CI o hacienod una peque incisiòn(corte de la pista de +B) y proba ese canal solo y contame como funciona



Pero ambos funcionan bien, osea si conecto cable + derecho y neutro funciona pero si conecto cable + izquierdo para que funcione el otro canal se escucha mal.

Si  conecto cable + izquierdo y neutro funciona tmb pero si conecto cable + derecho para que funcione el otro canal se escucha mal. 

Al parecer la falla esta al intentar hacer que funcione en estereo conectando cable + del canal izq y derecho a la vez.

Aun no me animo a cortar hasta no chekear si debo o no alterar el divisor resitivo ya que en un principio habia armado el divisor pero para un solo canal, recordas?
En este caso tengo tres salidas en la ficha del audio, digo... si es que alli esta el problema, sino creo que no me quedara otra que separar las pistas donde lo indica la linea amarilla.


----------



## pandacba

De cuanto es el filtro de fuente?


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> De cuanto es el filtro de fuente?



 A este ampli lo estoy alimentando con mi fuente de alimentación regulable que arme para la técnica, disculpa mi ignorancia pero donde me fijo eso?   use capacitores de 50v. y en el ampli de 25 v


----------



## pandacba

en tu fuente tenes el transformador y luego un puente de diodos o dos diodso si el transformador tiene punto medio, y alli esta el filtro


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> en tu fuente tenes el transformador y luego un puente de diodos o dos diodso si el transformador tiene punto medio, y alli esta el filtro



Si, tengo un transformador de 15+15 vca 2000mA, que tiene un punto medio pero no esta conectado ya que el profe nos dijo que por el momento no utilizaremos el punto medio. y luego tengo un puente de diodos y de alli un capacitor electrolítico de 2200uf 50V.

 No se realmente dónde estará el problema, ya dividí las pistas donde marcaba la linea amarilla y nada sigue igual, no pueden funcionar los dos a la vez ya que se saturan o anda uno o anda el otro, anda en mono pero no estereo 

Ya probé de todo, dividí las pistas, cambié la ficha de tres patitas por una de dos, revisé los cables, hasta le armé un divisor resistivo para cada cable positivo de entrada y sigue igual, no logro hacer que funcione en estereo....


----------



## pandacba

Hola maxi, es muy probable que el problema sea la fuente que no tiene suficiente corriente para tirar los dos amplis juntos y por eso por separado andan bien

Necesitarias probra con una fuente que te de màs corriente, coloca el tester en la salida de la fuente y fijate que marca el voltaje cuano conectas los dos juntos y comentame


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Estas utilizando en la fuente regulada el LM317??Si es asi,este consume 1,5A,tal vez los dos TDA a la vez conectados,te estan consumiendo mas de ese amperaje y se cae la tension del LM317.Trata de fijarte en tu escuela si no tienen una fuente regulada de mas potencia como para poder probar los dos a la vez.Suerte Maxi!!


----------



## Maxi759

Estoy de regreso y con novedades:



pandacba dijo:


> Hola maxi, es muy probable que el problema sea la fuente que no tiene suficiente corriente para tirar los dos amplis juntos y por eso por separado andan bien
> 
> Necesitarias probra con una fuente que te de màs corriente, coloca el tester en la salida de la fuente y fijate que marca el voltaje cuano conectas los dos juntos y comentame



Hice lo que me pedías, probe con una fuente mas potente en la tecnica, y logran funcionar ambos a la vez.

Cuando conecto* mi fuente* con la tension en 12v y un solo canal conectado, realizo la medicion con el tester y me baja la tension a casi 5 a 6 v (aprox).

Cuando conecto la *fuente de la tecnica* tambien en mono y con 12 v la medicion con el tester me da 8 v (aprox).

En conclusion considero que es como vos decis pandacba, mi fuente no es tan potente como creía (en realidad el profe nos dijo que esta fuente era capaz de alimentar todos los circuitos que armemos previa revisión de circuitos teniendo como limite la entrega del trafo).

Alli esta el problema aparentemente, a pesar de que mi profe reviso mi circuito no se dio cuenta de que la fuente no podría levantar el ampli.

Pero me quedo la intriga de los filtros, el profe de taller me recomendo armar una nueva "fuente estabilizada de 12v de 3 a 4 ampres" .
Pero por otro lado mi profe de tecnologia me recomendo "aumentar filtros", me dijo que colocara un capacitor eletrolitico de 2200uF 25 v (o 16v) en la alimentacion del ampli, ya que es lo que me esta faltando, y ahi coincide con lo que me consultabas anteriormente pandacba.



enzoelectrotec dijo:


> Estas utilizando en la fuente regulada el LM317??Si es asi,este consume 1,5A,tal vez los dos TDA a la vez conectados,te estan consumiendo mas de ese amperaje y se cae la tension del LM317.Trata de fijarte en tu escuela si no tienen una fuente regulada de mas potencia como para poder probar los dos a la vez.Suerte Maxi!!



Enzoelectrotec en mi fuente no utilize ningún integrado ya que nos querían enseñar como armar una fuente con otros componentes. Mi fuente tiene un trafo, puente de diodos, capacitores, resisitencias, tip, 2n3055, diodo zener, entre otros componentes. 



En fin mi ampli funciona!  y eso es bueno ya que no era un problema de mi circuito 

Por otra parte no podre utilizarlo sin las modificaciones que me sugieren, uds que opinan?


----------



## pandacba

La importancia de que tenga un buen filtrado la fuente, se manifiesta en ausencia de ruidos por sobre todo y cuando el filtrado es muy pobre puede ponerlo a oscilar

Me alegro que todo saliera bien


----------



## Maxi759

pandacba dijo:


> La importancia de que tenga un buen filtrado la fuente, se manifiesta en ausencia de ruidos por sobre todo y cuando el filtrado es muy pobre puede ponerlo a oscilar
> 
> Me alegro que todo saliera bien



Gracias, pero pandacba viste lo que comente sobre el filtro? se lo añado al ampli o tendré que armar la nueva fuente "estabilizada"?


----------



## pandacba

Se lo podes añadir al amplificador, y tener una fuente que te entregue sufuciente corriente


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Que bueno Maxi!! me alegro de verdad por tu logro.Era como te decia el amigo pandacba.Yo te hable del Lm317 porque por lo general en las tecnicas la mayoria de los proyectos de fuentes(es mas en mi caso cuando curse la tecnica alla por el 2004/2005) te las hacen armar con ese tipo de CI.Nunca use un Zener en fuentes,porque me han dicho que no es muy recomendable usarlos para fuentes.

     Saludos Desde LA PLATA!!


----------



## pandacba

Y quien te dijo tal cosa?, generalmente ese me han dicho, o lei por ahi....., eso no sirve no es tècnico, las cosas tienen un porque y una explicaciòn, que lo diga alguien por alli..... cuando alguièn te diga algo pregunta porque dice o afirma tal cosa


----------



## Maxi759

Mi profe ya esta buscando una fuente capaz de alimentar el ampli, fuera de eso funciona perfecto. Gracias a todos!


----------



## rammler

Hola buenas a todos, soy nuevo en la electronica y me desidi por hacer un ampli de 10w, el problema q tengo y asta ahora no lo pude solucionar es q cuando le doy la alimentacion sea cual sea, aparece una interferencia como de radio y de saturacion. este es el circuito 

R1 : 6 Ohm
R2 : 220 Ohm
R3 : 1 Ohm *
R4 : 10 KOhm potenciómetro
C1 : 2200 uF / 25V
C2 : 470 uF / 16V
C3 : 470 nF / 63V
C4 : 100 nF
C5 : 100 nF *
C6 : 100 uF *
IC1 : TDA 2003 
 * Estos componentes solo van conectados en el caso que se conecte directamente un parlante. Si va conectado a otro circuito pueden no ir 










Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné un aislante entre el disipador y el integrado , y birola al tornillo , conectá el disipador a masa.


----------



## rammler

Muchas gracias, pero ya lo he probado y sigue el ruido de fondo, esta es la 4ta placa que ago del mismo ampli. y la primera me salio pero le cambie el C2 de 470nf por uno de 470uf porq y andava bien. pero las ultimas 3 placas las ago y re ago y sigue el ruido de fondo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné el link con el circuito , a ver que tal.


----------



## maezca

talvez no este bien filtrada la fuente o transformador, proba poniendo en paralelo con la alimentacion un capacitor de 1000uf (cuanto mas mejor) respetando las polaridades. fijate si ya no hace ruido. Siempre lo soluciono asi.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, utilizas cables apantallados en la entrada de audio?


----------



## rammler

DOSMETROS aca esta el link de la pag donde esta el circuito http://www.zonatecno.net/Electronica/Tutoriales/Amplificador-9v-10w-RMS-TDA-2003.html. voy a intentar hoy poniendo el capacitor pero ponga la fuente q ponga sigue estando la señal o señales de radio acompladas. y se escucha mas fuerte cuando toco la parte de arriba del capacitor C3. y me podrias explicar cuales son los cables apantallados? muchas gracias


----------



## Agustinw

ponele una resistencia de 10k de la entrada a masa yo tenia un problema parecido en un stereo que arme y asi quedo con sonido exelente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cable blindado-apantallado , es como el cable de antena *(pero mucho más fino y flexible)* , tiene el de la señal por dentro y el blindaje de masa por fuera.

¿ Probaste tu amplificador dentro de una caja metálica ?  , mirá que los tubos fluorescentes y las lámparas de bajo consumo generan mil problemas de ruidos !


----------



## jorge morales

realize un montaje en puente con los tda2003, la fuente con un filtro tipo pi con dos capacitores electroliticos de 2,200 y un inductor. con resultado bueno sin interferencias, como han comentado los compañero del foro, con las debidas medidas blindaje en el montaje.


----------



## gustavotavo

Tendrias que colocarla un buen disipador al tda 2003 o 2002 y si es posible entre el integrado y el disipador colocale grasa siliconada (te ayudara a trasmitir el calor) ya que este al estar funcionando eleva mucho su temperatura y es por ello que se te corta, por una protección que tiene este integrado..


----------



## mtssound

hola muchachos!! yo luego de un gran fracaso con los tda2050 decidí hacer el sencillo amplificador estéreo con este integrado, mi pregunta es si el integrado funciona igual con 20v de continua, yo pienso que no debería pasar nada ya que en el datasheet dice que soporta hasta 28v y si puedo a trabes de un 7812 alimentar un cooler o tengo que hacerle algún filtro para eliminar los ruidos

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Aca hay uno chequeenlo

aclaro que es de la pagina web de video rockola


----------



## SERGIOD

revisen esto:

Proyectos: Amplificadores con TDA2004, TDA2005 y TDA2009.
TDA2004 y TDA2005.
El amplificador que más he utilizado para el sonido de una PC es el TDA2004, ya que aunque no es muy reducido en componentes, el sonido es bueno y bastante fuerte.
El uso ideal sería para el audio de 2 altavoces (parlantes o bocinas) en un sistema de 3 o 5, agregando uno en "brigde" solo para el bajo (Woofer o Subwoofer).
Diagrama de conexiones del TDA2004 o TDA2005:

Las conexiones de los pines del TDA2004A y TDA2005 son exactamente iguales, al igual que los valores de los componentes y voltajes

Pueden funcionar entre 8 y 18 voltios, y con altavoces de menos de 4 ohmios

Entregando 6.5 vatios por canal con 14.4 voltios usando altavoces de 4 ohmios.

En puente (bridge) entrega 20 vatios con la misma carga y voltaje.
Diagrama de conexiones del TDA2005 en puente (bridge):

TDA2009A.
El TDA2009A es ideal para aplicaciones en casa, puede operar de 8 a 28 voltios, siendo común en aplicaciones de 24 voltios. 
Y catalogado como amplificador de alta fidelidad (Hi-Fi).
Con 24 voltios y carga de 4 ohmios desarrolla más de 12 vatios por canal, con una distorsión de 0.2% a 7W. 

Las conexiones son similares al TDA2004A y TDA2005 pero sin los capacitores en los pines 7 y 11 (Bootstrap), ni la resistencia al pin 3.

Diagrama de conexiones del TDA2009A:



La fuente de alimentación a utilizar para estos proyectos con 14 voltios debe ser capaz de suplir 3 amperios o más. 

La disipación del calor de los circuitos integrados es muy importante, ya que la temperatura determina la vida de los mismos.
Podemos agregar un ventilador de los utilizados en fuentes de computadora y para evitar que nos introduzca ruidos le agregamos una resistencia y un capacitor.

Los ventiladores de las computadoras no consumen mucha energía y la resistencia puede se de 22 a 47 ohmios, siempre que el ventilador arranque bien.

PD: Fuente
http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/amplificador-tda2004-tda2005-tda2009.html


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, acabo de hacer la plaqueta con el TDA2003 de pablin con el pcb del datasheet, revisé y recontra revisé pero no se por qué tengo a la salida y sin conectar nada en la entrada (unidas entre si para que no entre ruido) una tensión Vcc de 8 a 6,5 Vcc (por suerte leí el el manual de prueba de Fogonazo, me calmé y no conecté todo y probar de una, sino chau parlante).
Lo único es que la resistencia de 220ohm está calentita y me pareció escuchar en ruidito como de líquido en el capacitor de 1000uF cuando lo toqué (es de 16v) luego no lo hizo más.
Qué extraño es muy simple el circuito, qué podrá ser?
PD: ya cambie los capacitores de 2.2uF y 470uF que eran sacados de otro lado, ahora son nuevos. El ruidito de agua era cuando lo probé al aire y con la entrada al aire también entonces hacía ese ruidio al tocarlo, al unir la entrada no más ruido, debe ser normal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El TDA2003 debe tener a la salida la mitad de la tensión de alimentación por que se alimenta con fuente simple y no con fiuente partida. Para eliminar esa tensión lleva un capacitor a la salida.


----------



## Neodymio

ezavalla dijo:


> El TDA2003 debe tener a la salida la mitad de la tensión de alimentación por que se alimenta con fuente simple y no con fiuente partida. Para eliminar esa tensión lleva un capacitor a la salida.



De cuántos µF y cómo va conectado? En paralelo?
Lo hice igual al esuqema del datasheet solo que puse los valores de Rx y Cx que daba la web de Pablin
EDITO: ya está, conecté una resistencia de 10 ohm a la salida como carga de prueba, lo prendí y ese voltaje desapareció y no apareció más.
Anda! Lástima que distorsiona feo cuando lo pongo fuerte, no se si es que el parlante no puede reproducir los bajos y las voces a la vez.


----------



## YIROSHI

Neodymio dijo:


> De cuántos µF y cómo va conectado? En paralelo?
> Lo hice igual al esuqema del datasheet solo que puse los valores de Rx y Cx que daba la web de Pablin
> EDITO: ya está, conecté una resistencia de 10 ohm a la salida como carga de prueba, lo prendí y ese voltaje desapareció y no apareció más.
> Anda! Lástima que distorsiona feo cuando lo pongo fuerte, no se si es que el parlante no puede reproducir los bajos y las voces a la vez.



Hola compañero compara tu ampli con el de esta web, asi sabras que anda mal, segun lo que comentas yo diria que el problema va estar en la fuente le falta filtrado si tu ampli esta trabajando muy bien sube el diagrama que estas utilizando
http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/amplificador-potencia-10w.html
Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Estoy usando este




Anda bien salvo que si hay graves los agudos se oyen mal (siempre al 70% o más). No se si es el parlante que debe ser muy malo, uso uno de 4" Jahro ARC-410 con suspension de goma.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero, pues para empesar revisa muy bien la fuente que usas, que este muy bien rectificada y filtrada que no sea mayor a 14V y estable que no varie el voltaje porque de ahi para arriba se satura y hay problemas, cambia el condenador de 1000uF de la salida por uno de 470uF, en la fuente que tenga uno de 2200uF/25v, coloca una resistencia en la entrada de 220 Ohm en serie con un condensador de 4.7uF no de 2.2uF, y sube la resistencia de 220 Ohm a 470 Ohm, y un buen disipador y me comentas como te fue, te aseguro que funciona a maravilla con los componentes que menciono,  si el IC es bueno anda a genial, porque si no lo es ahi si no hay nada que hacer, a comprar uno bueno comprañero, pues debes equilibrar si la entrada la estas manejando con tu compu de no saturar los bajos, si es por algun dispositivo Mp3 con la resistencia que te digo y el condensador vas a notar la diferencia, al igual que variar la de 220 Ohm  para aumentar la Ganancia. exitos en su proyecto, cualquier duda nos comentas compañero o me comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> *Anda bien salvo que si hay graves los agudos se oyen mal (siempre al 70% o más)*. No se si es el parlante que debe ser muy malo, uso uno de 4" Jahro ARC-410 con suspension de goma.


A esta altura del partido ya deberías saber que si subís mucho el volumen (y el 70% es muchisimo) el amplificador va a recortar y distorsionar como loco. Lo que te sucede con los graves y agudos es típico de este tipo de distorsión: los señales de alta frecuencia (agudos) van montadas sobre las de bajas frecuencias (graves), con lo cual, la amplitud "aparente" de los agudos es mayor y son los primeros que van a recortar cuando existen graves.

PD: El parlante puede ser muy malo, pero si el ampli recorta, el problema es mucho mayor...


----------



## Neodymio

El tema es que me imaginé que no iba a cambiar taaanto respecto al tda2050 que hice de mnicolau, ese ampli si lo pongo "al palo" se sigue oyendo muy bien! nada que ver con este y ojo que el parlante nada que ver también.
Ahora hago la prueba y edito este mensaje con el resultado, probar el tda2003 con el otro parlante.
EDITO: lo probé con el Selenium 10pw3 y suena mucho mejor y más alto (en eso juega su sensibilidad) y la distorsión se produce al 80% salvo que tenga muuchos bajos y voces y lo tenga que bajar al 75%, con el otro debería bajarlo al 60% (siempre hablando que no uso potenciometro, regulo la señal desde el mp3)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para saber concretamente cuando se produce la distorsión tenes que medir la señal de entrada al amplificador y compararla contra la sensibilidad de la configuración que estés usando. El ampli con el TDA2003 tiene mas ganancia (40dB=100) que el ampli con el TDA2050 (30dB=32). Si tenés en cuenta que el TDA2050 (+/-22V) se alimenta con mas tensión que el TDA2003 (equivalente a +/-7V) te vas a dar cuenta que el nivel de entrada y de salida del 2003 es MUY INFERIOR al que admite el 2050, y por eso "distorsiona" tanto => le estás saturando la entrada!!!! :enfadado:

*Moraleja*: Dejá de mandar fruta sobre lo bien o mal que suena cada ampli si el único elemento de medida que tenés es la posición de la perilla de volumen del MP3.


----------



## Neodymio

Ya está, lo arreglé


----------



## furiko

ese condensador a la entrada del tda 2003 es simplemente MAGICO  , se fue el ruido horrible , ahora si es un amplificador de verdad ... usen un condensador ceramico 103 entre la entrada y la tierra del potenciemetro  y quedo PERFECTOOOOOOOO


----------



## zorrux

Hola:

Tenia el mismo problema que otros compañeros ,cuando desconectaba el mp3 o el cel y la entrada quedaba al aire  se percibia un ruido bastante desagradable ,el cual no aparece ya con la musica.

Y la solucion en verdad es sencilla ,una pequeña lentejita de 10 nF (103)  colocada entre la tierra y la entrada (yo la coloque en las borneras de entrada y no soldada en la placa) hace maravillas .

SILENCIO TOTAL cuando no hay nada conectado .

Me pregunto por que ni en el data shet ,ni en el esquema de Belleman ni Pablin lo colocan,algo tan simple  pero que frustra al aficionado.


----------



## zxeth

no lo colocan porque entre el condensador y el potenciometro se hace un filtro pasa bajos variable, por eso descarte totalemente los tda 2003 y me dedique a amplificadores "hifi", ademas el 2003 consume mucho mas de lo debido, suena terriblemente horrible y calienta muchisimo


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, he armado un pequeño equipito de música con el TDA2003 y luego de probarlo un rato largo lo ensamblé y lo probé.
El problema es que quise enchufar el plug con el amplificador prendido e hizo el típico zumbido y luego empezó a sonar mal.
Dejo el video del mismo y lean la descripción que puse que agregué unas cosas más.
Aclaro que no llegaba ni a la mitad del potenciómetro y ya hacía el feo ruido, días antes lo probé (hice un post cuando probaba el transformador) y andaba bien




Saludos


----------



## zopilote

El tda2003 posee en su diseño una ganancia muy alta, por lo que conviene atenuarla con resistencias en serie y paralelo, para que cuando se le inyectara el audio de cualquier fuente, este no comenzara a saturar, pero sin el diagrama del cual te guiaste no puedo opinar mas.


----------



## Neodymio

zopilote dijo:


> El tda2003 posee en su diseño una ganancia muy alta, por lo que conviene atenuarla con resistencias en serie y paralelo, para que cuando se le inyectara el audio de cualquier fuente, este no comenzara a saturar, pero sin el diagrama del cual te guiaste no puedo opinar mas.



Usé el del datasheet figura 16 "Typical application circuit"

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXutuqt.pdf


----------



## zopilote

Allí esta el problema, yo en mis primeros diseños use tambien el de datasheet, y tuve problemas de que no podia regular muy bien el volumen, el amplificador saturaba apenas movia un cuarto de recorrido del potenciometro, coloque otro de mayor valor y comenzaba a oscilar y calentaba bastante. Eso fue como hace cinco años, no recuerdo muy bien, pero fueron como cinco diseños los que realice para el tda. 
 Como te digo es un integrado fierro, pero trae cola.


----------



## Neodymio

Me pasa como a vos con lo de la saturacion, como se arregla? Tenes el diagrama? O por lo menos si sabes por donde se debe toquetear


----------



## zopilote

Solo use el arreglo de la entrada de este diseño, claro que varie la de 51K  un poco menos. Y tambien los valores de los componentes.


----------



## ulises 59

Etherman dijo:


> Yo hice  mi amplificador para mi carro con 2 TDA2003, la bateria si mete algo de ruido, en mi caso sobretodo si empiezo a acelerar. Lo que hice fue colocarle un capacitor de 3300uF a 16 Volts a la entrada de voltaje, es decir entre +12 y tierra, y de ahi salen todas las conexiones a los TDA, el ruido se atenuo muchisimo, pero aun asi se sigue escuchando.
> 
> antes de hacer esto tenia conectado en paralelo a la fuente un capacitor de 1000uF, que si lo mejoraba, pero no tanto como el de 3300uF!, ponle dos en paralelo a ver que pasa.



hola amigo el circuito que elegiste es el del tda 2002 tienes que realizar el diagrama del tda 2003 que esta en la pagina pablin.es por eso que se escucha ruido.entra a la pagina PABLIN y encontraras el diagrama del TDA 2003.

Hola amigo entra a la pagina PABLIN y descarga el amplificador con el TDA2003 y te saldrá muy bien. el que tienes es el de TDA2002 y por eso te sale con ruido.


----------



## Neodymio

Esto ya cada vez es peor...
Acabo de conectar un parlante de 8 ohms de 150w rms para probarlo. Enciendo el amplificador con el plug metido pero sin conectarlo al celular y se oye el sumbido típico, muy leve y aceptable para mi. Luego apago el equipo, conecto el celular, prendo y hace un ruido fuerte el parlante, como cuando empezás a sacar el plug con el ampli encendido pero lo dejás a medio poner, ese ruido que parece que se rompe todo.
Ya ni idea qué pasa con esto 



EDITO: Acabo de toquetear otra vez y ahora anda OK! Seguramente hay algo mal conectado en la entrada de señal. Con el parlante de 8 ohms lo pongo "al palo" (léase: al tope del potenciometro, e señal no tengo idea) y no se oye la distorsión asquerosa que tenía con el otro Jahro de 4 ohm, no se si será por la impedancia o el parlante algo tiene. 
Encima con 8 ohm y sensibilidad de 98dB supera ampliamente mis expectativas (en el datasheet aparece hasta 6w con 4 ohm, con 8 ni se menciona, pero por lo fuerte que sonaba pensaba que había descubierto energía gratis jaja)


----------



## tecnidany

hola foro les comento que yo arme mi equipo estereo con el tda2003 y funciono de diez,el tema esta en los parlantes que sean buenos y hay que respetar las impedancias de 4 o 8 oms y los potes yo le puse de 100k y me dio buen resultado y solde la masa a la carcasa del pote


----------



## Thrasheado

Hola a todos que tal?...Bueno soy nuevo y novato en la electronica,es algo que me encanta si...
Voy a mi problema;Decidi armar un amplificador con el tda2003,copie el pcb desde una pagina,hice todos los procesos y ya armado,lo conecto a la fuente de una pc con parlantito de 1.5W 4Ohm (es de un home theater barato je),bueno se escucha muy bajito y a "fritura",el IC levanta mucha temperatura enseguida y le puse un disipador q tenia en un ampli chiquito q tenia....Dejo las fotos del circuito del cual arme el ampli,y me gustaria poder poner tambien la descripcion de los materiales que yo use.
Pero antes me gustaria saber sino es problema de Voltaje o eso.










Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Recordaste hacer el impreso en "Espejo" ?, según la imagen, me parece que *NO*


----------



## Thrasheado

Si lo hice amigo,pero ya lo descarte xq queme el integrado ja...ahora tengo problemas con un tda2005,al subir volumen satura..lei que puede ser por falta de un pre o puede que la fuente de pc q es vieja no sea muy estable y creo que no da el amperaje necesario,no lo se.Saludos y gracias





			
				Thrasheado dijo:
			
		

> Si lo hice amigo,pero ya lo descarte xq queme el integrado ja...ahora tengo problemas con un tda2005,al subir volumen satura..lei que puede ser por falta de un pre o puede que la fuente de pc q es vieja no sea muy estable y creo que no da el amperaje necesario,no lo se.Saludos y gracias



Amigo acabo de comprobar mi fuente,me esta tirando 10,60V!!! idea porque me tira ese voltaje tan bajo???


----------



## chaires

Hola necesito ayuda para poder entender y despues reparar un circuito que reliza la funcion de perifoneo, 

alguna idea? de como repararlo?
parto de una tension nominal de 13.8 volts
y usa un tda2005

El circuito lleva una eprom m27c4001 pero no se para que la usa
aparte llevaba un cristal oscilador
Gracias
subire fotos


----------



## mesicano

Hola Charles.  yo cuando tengo que reparar y no conozco el circuito (funcionamiento) , por lo regular levanto el circuito, por que no lo haces tambien tu, y lo posteas.  

Si puedes simularlo pues hazlo. y postea y sirve que lo podemos ver y nos apoyamos todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

chaires dijo:
			
		

> . . . .alguna idea? de como repararlo? . . .



Si, muchas pero. . . . 
¿ Cual es el problema ?
¿ Que mediciones tomaste ?
¿ Fotos del artefacto ?
¿ Marca/Modelo del artefacto ?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "*Ayuda* por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio". etc. 

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo la memoria 27C4001, a la cual te refieres, el sistema la utiliza como base de mensajes de voz pregrabados.


----------



## chaires

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si, muchas pero. . . .
> ¿ Cual es el problema ?
> ¿ Que mediciones tomaste ?
> ¿ Fotos del artefacto ?
> ¿ Marca/Modelo del artefacto ?
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "*Ayuda* por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio". etc.
> 
> *03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*



Subo imagenes



			
				Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Amigo la memoria 27C4001, a la cual te refieres, el sistema la utiliza como base de mensajes de voz pregrabados.



Exacto! eso es ! sabía que había algo extraño, como se graba audio en una memoria ese es el dilema, lo tengo que arreglar y ni siquiera sabía que se podía hacer algo asi, subo imágenes
Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de responder, espero me puedas ayudar, las matriculas las tiene borradas.
Un saludo.




			
				mesicano dijo:
			
		

> hola charles.  yo cuando tengo que reparar y no conosco el circuito( funcionamiento) , por lo regular levanto el circuito, por que no lo haces tambien tu, y lo posteas.
> 
> si puedes simularlo pues hazlo. y postea y sirbe que lo podemos ver y nos apoyamos todos.



Gracias subo imágenes aunque los circuitos no tienen matricula y está echo un desastre, saludos y gracas por responder.

Algunas imagenes con la web cam, el problemas es la cámara que no tengo a la mano pero para empezar les adjunto algunas, la cámara esta en frente jeje disculpen


----------



## Finskey

Compañeros  hoy les traigo un problema que me llamo la atencion ... 

Amplificador estéreo tda2003, lo vine usando hace 2 años maso menos con 1 solo parlante por ende use un solo canal. Ahora termine el parlante  y estaba feliz porque podría usarlo con los dos , cuando conecto al 2do canal el nuevo parlante no funciona , este canal siquiera funciona con el parlante viejo que estuvo este tiempo en el otro canal. Acá viene lo mejor , lo abri para ver que le pasaba y descubrí lo siguiente:

Amplificador sin parlantes  (ambos canales libres): a pesar de no tener parlantes, en el interior del amplificador se produce un ruido este ruido es la canción y no es cualquier ruido , sino que es la misma canción muy bajita muy, inclusive si muevo el pote crece o decrece :O :O. No pude determinar de que componente proviene el ruido, pero como puede ser que resuene igual que la canción? 

Si le conecto un parlante al canal que anda , pasa lo mismo , alguien puede explicarme que es? estoy muy desconcertado lo verdad, que me recomiendan para que funcionen ambos canales? Muchas gracias y saludos, ...


----------



## elgriego

Hola Finskey,Por empezar ,verifica ,el perfecto estado de las pistas del canal que no funciona,sobre todo, las que corresponden a la salida,Si el sonido que mencionas ,se produce en el canal que no entrega potencia,mas que seguro ,que tenes ,un camino abierto ,o el condensador de salida en mal estado.

El sonido que escuchas ,proviene casi seguro de algun componente de la etapa de salida ,que se comporta ,como transductor,un r conectada a la salida, el mismo condensador de acople al parlante etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Finskey

el griego , ya encontré el circuito abierto estaba justo en la salida, ahora tengo que hacerle otra pregunta. El parlante que termine hoy en cualquiera de los dos canales no suena bien. Si no me equivoco solo suena el tweeter ya que el woofer grande ni siquiera se mueve (como el otro) que entra y sale constantemente, revisare las conexiones, le conecte un capacitor de 2.2 micro 50v en serie al positivo del tweeter eso esta bien? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose

Fotos??
Seguro te ayudaremos mas facil. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Finskey

No creo que las fotos ayuden ... es una conexión simple lo que noto al conectar el parlante es que el tweeter funciona pero el woofer grande no da ni señales de audio y no vibra como el otro parlante por lo tanto supongo que el problema esta en el woofer , como puedo probar un woofer? si es necesario lo desueldo ... te dejo un diagrama de conexión el capacitor que le puse es electrolítico de 2.2 micro 50 voltios (lo saque de una imagen que no tengo ahora) pero el otro parlante esta conectado con el mismo capacitor y de la misma forma y funciona. Muchas gracias, el negativo del capacitor lo conecte al tweeter


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mediste ese parlante con el tester ?

Fijate que no tenga las colillas (cablecitos flexibles) cortadas


----------



## Finskey

Luego de problemas de oxidación del cobre pude solucionar el tema del parlante , ahora siento el parlante y el tweeter los dos a la ves , pero tiene un nivel MUCHO MUCHO mas bajo que el otro parlante suena muy bajo y de una forma mas "aguda" lo probé en los dos canales y en ambos paso lo mismo sonido bajo y un poco agudo. El otro parlante en ambos canales anda muy bien, asi que descarto el amplificador puede ser que este en mal estado el tweeter o el parlante?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desconectá el tweeter a ver como suena el parlante solo.

Invertile los cables


----------



## Finskey

Desconecte el tweeter del parlante que andaba mal y el woofer solo ahora se escucha alto casi igual que el otro con un poco menos de calidad , osea que el tweeter estaba dañado? comprare otro y lo reemplazare el capacitor de 2.2 micro 50 v esta bien de ese valor? Gracias dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS

O el capacitor está medio en corto che.

El capacvitor tiene que ser NO POLARIZADO

De nada


----------



## Finskey

Probe con un no polarizado y con uno polarizado en los dos casos pasa lo mismo el sonido se agudiza y disminuye , conclusión comprare un tweeter nuevo.


----------



## beastnight

quien me podría ayudar??? hice dos ampli con el TDA 2004, y cuando los alimento y conecto el RCA con la pc hace muchísimo ruido cuando esta reproduciendo y cuando no, en cambio cuando conecto un celular se escucha perfecto!! que puede ser?? aclaro no tengo puesta tierra en mi habitación!!!


----------



## zopilote

Coloca toma a tierra al chasis del computador, y se ira el ruido.


----------



## djataru

Hola a todos, es curioso este tema, yo no hace mucho tambien arme este ampli con el 2003, usando el esquema que sale en la web de pablin del tda2002, pero usando el tda2003, le conecte un modulo mp3 usb y todo alimentado con una bateria de gel de 12v (el modulo con su regulador lm7805) y sonaba perfecto, sin sonido de fondo, el unico problema que me solucionaron en otro post de este mismo foro que usara un buen cable blindado porque el modulo metia un ruido rarito, tambien pronto hare otro usando el esquema del datasheet que proporciona este integrado para ver su comportamiento, asi vamos aprendiendo mas del tema.


----------

